# Clomid 2013/2014 Buddies



## Nightnurse

*What days ?
How much?
when do u test?*

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ltttc-journals/198895-nightnurses-11-year-ltttc-battle-2013-baby-173.html


*I'm on 50mg
days 2-6
Testing on January 4th* :hugs:


----------



## Hope2BMomof3

Nightnurse said:


> *What days ?
> How much?
> when do u test?*
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ltttc-journals/198895-nightnurses-11-year-ltttc-battle-2013-baby-173.html
> 
> 
> *I'm on 50mg
> days 2-6
> Testing on January 4th* :hugs:


HI!
Did you mean you are testing on February 4th?

Here are my stats:
50 mg Clomid
Days 5-9
Testing February 5


----------



## sarah f

Hay guys. I have just finished day 7 of clomid. I have been a monster!. Ha ha. This is my first time on anything like this. A little scary. Now it's the waiting and fingers crossed stage. How is everybody else finding it?


----------



## Jax41

Hi Girls, may I join you? :flower:

I've been here longer than I care to remember :wacko: but this is my first clomid cycle too and I'm expecting great things - or else :growlmad:

Here are my stats:
50mg
days 2-6
Testing - I won't deny I'm tempted but I don't usually as AF doesn't let me down, praying she will soon! :thumbup:

Nightnurse, how about adding us to your first page so we can update? Bit like the monthly testing threads? Just a thought....

C'mon Clomid give us all a result!!!!

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## horseypants

hey - im actually doing femara this time on cd2-6 - it is similar


----------



## sarah f

sorry. i am also on 50mg dat 3 to 7 testing on feb 11.


----------



## HP123

Hi! 

I have been TTC for 8 months now. I am 36 and have one child who I conceived when I was 27. I wasn't sure I wanted another child and now 9 years later, I am trying again. The first time was easy. We got BFP the first time we tried. Now, this is not the case. After tests and US and such, we started clomid last month. I took 50mg and never had a peak reading on my monitor. I also had a 21 day progesterone test which was still low. Bummer. My OB doubled my dose of clomid and I got a peak reading this month!!! Yea! 

I took the clomid on cd5-cd9 and will have another 21 day progesterone done to confirm ovulation. 

Has anyone had any ovulation pains while taking clomid?


----------



## Ceilani

Hi everyone :) This is my first cycle on Clomid (clomid challenge).

These are my stats:

100mg 
CD 5-9
Testing is up in the air...ovulation was pushed back to CD 14 for me with this cycle, so I figure I'll test in roughly 2 weeks (3/26). I'm convinced I was spitting out immature eggs prior to Clomid (I was ov'ing about 4 days earlier than this time); FX'd this is my month!

Just heard back from the doc today, and CD 3/CD 10 FSH looks good (7 and 5.5 respectively). U/S today showed 2 follicles >20mm (1 in each ovary) and 2 additional follicles at 16-17 mm (again, one in each ovary). Uterine lining is thick and spongy. :) The doc asked me if I was okay with multiples, if the eggs are good lol. After almost a year of "aw crap" news, today was a good day. Now I officially start my TWW!

HP123 - I had REALLY bad ov pain today; it was literally tough to walk around at work once it hit. The strong cramping lasted for about 4-5 hrs, and now I'm down to mild cramping (at least I can breathe!). There was no mistaking ov being today. And congrats on the peak reading this month! Looks like the higher dose is working better for you.

Jax - When are you due to test hun? I hope AF stays away for you!!


----------



## Jax41

Ceilani, wow great news on the results I am sure you'll get your BFP mega soon :happydance:

Didn't bother testing, AF rocked up back on time :growlmad: so my BFP is still being a P in the A and avoiding me :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: Onto cycle 3 :flower:


----------



## Ceilani

Jax I'm so sorry! It's so heart rending to look down in the bathroom and see red, praying the whole time you don't see anything. :hugs: 

Are you trying any of the supplements mentioned around the boards, like DHEA or CoQ10?


----------



## Jax41

Ceilani, nope I've not added them to list.............yet! :haha: Perhaps I should :shrug: I think I need to call my FS to find out my FSH/AMH figures as I'm sure within the multitude of tests I've had done the number must be in there somewhere...


----------



## nic363

Hi, Im in my first Clomid cycle. Been ttc for over 2 years after miscarriage when we first tried. Nothing since apart from suspicious periods that may bhave been chemical but who knows.
Im on 100 mg clomid days 2-6
Had IUI on cd 15
HP123 I had ovulation pain this cycle on left where the only follicle was seen in my second scan. 
Today my temp dropped after a nice steady climb. Im really hoping it will rise again tomorrow. Anyone else had a dip in luteal phase on Clomid?


----------



## bobbielynn

I start my first clomid cycle in 4 days. I am starting at 50mgs and doing days 5-9! Wish me luck. Do we have any success stories yet?


----------



## nessaw

Hi am on my second cycle.
Am on 100mg
Day 2-6
Clomid has pushed my ov back from cd9/10 to around 12/13.
Am cd 12 today but still only highs on cbfm. Guessing might start testing around the start if april.

Good luck everyone.x


----------



## nic363

Hi Nessaw, Im also on 100mg (first time) days 2-6. I ovulated on day 14 and now 7dpo. Just started fertility treatment after 2 1/2 years of ttc. 
Am having a 21 progesterone blood test tomorrow although it will be day 22 - Im not sure if that makes the test invalid tho.


----------



## Jax41

Hi Ladies :flower: Nice to hear your stories and where you are with our old friend clomid. I'm still 50mg days 2-6 and no success yet, in my 3rd cycle (half way through my 6 months worth :wacko:) and this week is O time so we're aiming for every other day. I've not had any further tests since the bloods and scan I had during the 1st cycle, FS said it wasn't necessary, hope that's not a bad thing! Wish me luck!

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Ceilani

Good luck Jax! :dust:

My doc isn't monitoring my bloods past that first cycle either (also said it wasn't necessary for me; just an added expense). I'm 5dpo (CD 19) now, and just crossing fingers.

Are you responding well on the 50mg?

Nic - Welcome to the thread! FX'd clomid helps you out.

Bobbielynn - I don't think we've had any success stories yet, but we're all working on producing them!!

Nessaw - Did you have a good response (follicle and lining wise) with your first round? 


Had a long talk with DH this weekend about the emotional rollercoaster Clomid has me on. At least he doesn't think I've lost my mind anymore, after having him read a few articles. :thumbup:

:hug: to everyone here!


----------



## nessaw

All I had on first cycle was cd 21 tests which were gd. They wanted a level of 30 (I forget the unit) and I got 57 so clearly working just didn't happen that time.

Nic as u ovd on cd14 having the cd21 test on cd22 shouldn't make too much difference. Just tell them its day 22. I had quite a few cd21 tests where the timing was well out due to early iv and short cycle which led to misdiagnosis early on in ttc.

Good luck everyone.x


----------



## Jax41

nessaw, Ceilani great news on the results :thumbup: that means bring on the BFPs :happydance:

Ceilani, keeping an eye on you :winkwink: will you be testing b4 AF or do you just sit it out and wait for her :coffee:

I was beginning to wonder if it was actually working for me as the bloods I had done prior to the clomid did show I was Oing on my own, FS just wanted to give them an extra boost hence the low doseage, but I've had the hot flashes so I def think it's doing something, haven't had any other of the side effects and it doesn't seem to have played havoc with my cycle either - hurrah! I just need a :baby: like NOW!

Good luck girls, we can do this! :happydance:


----------



## Ceilani

Jax - Previous cycles I've waited for AF to show or not show, but I'm so dang hopeful this cycle that I may start testing later this week (AF due 26th or 27th). I bought a 25-pack of Wondfo pg tests on Amazon in preparation. I almost feel like an addict...I'll be sneaking into the bathroom in the mornings to POAS without letting DH know. :wacko:

I ov'd on my own too, but I'm not sure how strong or mature they were. I like to think that Clomid just puts all of us on even playing ground as someone with no issues, and that the chances are just as up in the air.

So you're right...we can do this!! :happydance:

PS...I love the bunny shake in your siggie; totally just noticed it!


----------



## Julia35

I'm on my 2nd cycle of clomid, 50 mg, days 3-7. I have a clockwork cycle (avg 28 days, with a + opk every cycle) but no luck. I had a miscarriage/d&c a year ago. We've been ttc since June 2011. 

I probably won't test until Saturday. My AF is due 3/26. If its bfn on the 23rd, I will stop progesterone suppositories.


----------



## Julia35

Forgot to say...best wishes to all!! I hope to see lots of success stories!


----------



## Jax41

Ceilani :hugs: I'm the same, always wait for AF bc I never think I'm in with a chance (my DH doesn't put out that often, monkey! :growlmad:) but this cycle he is surpassing himself, I'm excited :happydance: I might have to do some sneaky testing like you :winkwink:

Lets hope this flippin' clomid does the trick and gives us our little :baby:!!

And....just for you :bunny::hugs: xXx

Julia, welcome! :hugs: I've got regular cycles too, but in the 2 and a half years of TTC I've never had a BFP...:nope: DH has been tested and okay, and although I've not had an HSG (FS said it wasn't necessary), I've had numerous bloods and a scan and all was okay :thumbup:

Really hope your stay here is a short one and you get your little :baby: soon! :hugs:

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Ceilani

Nic - Have you heard back about your progesterone levels?

Julia - AF is due for me on the 26th as well. I tested this morning (BFN...I know, very early! Only 9 dpo). What's funny is that I'm more willing to test now than at 12-14 dpo. At least now when I get a BFN, I can blame it on testing early. It's a little more depressing when AF is due any minute. How are you holding up?

Jax - The bunny wiggle made me laugh! I'm still hanging in there, but barely. I've been having crazy pg symptoms (nips feel like they've had sandpaper rubbed across them for the last hour, lots of wet cm, I'm all kinds of constipated). But I've read that a lot of women have these symptoms when on Clomid b/c of the raised progesterone levels in tww (hence warnings going out from some docs that Clomid can make you feel like you're pg). So I'm very cautious about letting myself think that I could really be pg, you know? 

Has anyone else had these symptoms in tww since you've started Clomid? 

:dust: to all!


----------



## nic363

Ceilani said:


> Nic - Have you heard back about your progesterone levels?
> 
> Julia - AF is due for me on the 26th as well. I tested this morning (BFN...I know, very early! Only 9 dpo). What's funny is that I'm more willing to test now than at 12-14 dpo. At least now when I get a BFN, I can blame it on testing early. It's a little more depressing when AF is due any minute. How are you holding up?
> 
> Jax - The bunny wiggle made me laugh! I'm still hanging in there, but barely. I've been having crazy pg symptoms (nips feel like they've had sandpaper rubbed across them for the last hour, lots of wet cm, I'm all kinds of constipated). But I've read that a lot of women have these symptoms when on Clomid b/c of the raised progesterone levels in tww (hence warnings going out from some docs that Clomid can make you feel like you're pg). So I'm very cautious about letting myself think that I could really be pg, you know?
> 
> Has anyone else had these symptoms in tww since you've started Clomid?
> 
> :dust: to all!

Hello Ceilani, I did and it was "50" on c.d 22 which they said was a good sign of an ovulation of 1 follicle. :thumbup:
Your symptoms sound good. My clomid symptoms have just been niggling headaches - every day for about a week now. Im due on 25th, Ihavent any "pregnancy symptoms" just my boobs are just starting to get sore but thats not unusual for this time of the month, if I dont get a PMS nose dive of a mood swing today I will be cautiously optimistic. This month has been so intense!


----------



## mattysgirl

Hello Ladies
I'm currently on cd11, clomid 3-7 with no af . This is my first cycle with clomid and we have ttc for 16months. I have been testing for last 3 daysand all negative opks. I had a small cramp yesterday thought nothing of it and today since lunch I've had a twinges and cramps now they are really strong. I have never had a positive hpt or opk so I'm so excited now as i feel it's working  yay!!! Hoping to O in next few days. Hubby showed me a created animation of a baby's 9 months this afternoon it was so cute he's excited too.  
Has anyone had cramps but not ovulated ? I don't wanna get hopes up but really hope to have a baby this year. 
Thanks ladies
Baby dust to you all..... xx


----------



## mattysgirl

Hello Ladies
I'm currently on cd11, clomid 3-7 with no af . This is my first cycle with clomid and we have ttc for 16months. I have been testing for last 3 daysand all negative opks. I had a small cramp yesterday thought nothing of it and today since lunch I've had a twinges and cramps now they are really strong. I have never had a positive hpt or opk so I'm so excited now as i feel it's working  yay!!! Hoping to O in next few days. Hubby showed me a created animation of a baby's 9 months this afternoon it was so cute he's excited too.  
Has anyone had cramps but not ovulated ? I don't wanna get hopes up but really hope to have a baby this year. 
Thanks ladies
Baby dust to you all..... xx


----------



## Jax41

Hi Girls :flower:

Ceilani, wow on the symptoms! :thumbup: It's so hard not to get carried away isn't it? :wacko: I've not had any symptoms during the TWW, well none that feel any different to any other cycle :haha: so I'm sitting tight :thumbup: Actually I don't feel 'tight' at all, feel like John Wayne after all this :sex: :dohh: :haha: So no testing now until you're at least 12dpo okay? :hugs:

Nic, good luck! :thumbup:

mattysgirl, welcome :hugs: Good to hear you've got cramps and a +OPK and that the clomid's doing the biz for you :thumbup: Bring on that BFP! :happydance:

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## LouiseAS

Hi Ladies,

On our third round of Clomid
100mg
Clomid taken Days 2 - 6

Doctors did a day 21 blood test in September last year but no more monitoring. 

Currently on CD 14, bad ovulation pains today and got a positive OPK yeterday.


----------



## inspiration50

My cycles without clomid were 33-42 and clomid actually made me o early around cd 20-21and if af shows up it should be about a 32 day cycle. I have talked to people on here who said clomid made there cycles longer than usual. Do you know if you o'd yet?

___________________

https://lt3f.lilypie.com/qlfcm7.png
*Can you get pregnant on your period*
*Can You Get Pregnant While on Your Period*
*Can You Get Pregnant Right After Your Period*
*Can You Get Pregnant Right before Your Period*
*How Easy Is It To Get Pregnant* *How to Get Pregnant Fast* 
*How to Get Pregnant With a Girl* *How to Get Pregnant With a Boy*
https://lbdf.lilypie.com/CAsN.png


----------



## LouiseAS

Clomid only makes my cycle about 4 days longer. 

I must have ovulated as OPK is negative today but still have cramps going on.


----------



## Ceilani

Nic - How are you doing hun? FX'd for you this cycle!

Mattysgirl - Welcome! My hubby is excited too; he told me he's been having dreams about us having a baby lol.

Jax - I tested yesterday and it was BFN. So at this point I'm back to not testing until I at least make it through tomorrow (AF expected 3/26). I'm 13 dpo today with cramping and a pinched feeling in my cervix. I had a VERY tiny amount of spotting on Friday night, but that was also when I would normally have gotten AF without Clomid, so I'm trying not to put too much stock into that, you know? How are you holding up / how's this cycle going for you?

:dust: and :hug: to everyone!!


----------



## nic363

Ceilani said:


> Nic - How are you doing hun? FX'd for you this cycle!
> 
> Mattysgirl - Welcome! My hubby is excited too; he told me he's been having dreams about us having a baby lol.
> 
> Jax - I tested yesterday and it was BFN. So at this point I'm back to not testing until I at least make it through tomorrow (AF expected 3/26). I'm 13 dpo today with cramping and a pinched feeling in my cervix. I had a VERY tiny amount of spotting on Friday night, but that was also when I would normally have gotten AF without Clomid, so I'm trying not to put too much stock into that, you know? How are you holding up / how's this cycle going for you?
> 
> :dust: and :hug: to everyone!!

Hello, well Ive had the worst mood swings and headaches and now its back, the mighty AF. Feeling pretty rubbish right now and need to call the dr tomorrow to organise more clomid - I hope I dont get the headaches and mood swings again, its hard to handle :(


----------



## mattysgirl

Thanks Ceilani :)

Well about 2 hours ago after I got home from work I tested and got my first EVER... POSITIVE opk.... omg I was sooo happy I haven't ovulated for a few years... I was so excited wanted to tell hubby but he's terribly sick :( he tookl himself to the doctors on his own accord- that's tell you he is very unwell. So I've explained this is our chance n he's so tired I feel bad but I can't let this go without trying :(
Anyway how is everyone going?

Baby dust to all Xx :)


----------



## Jax41

Hi Girls :flower:

Ceilani, I've got absolutely everything Xed for you that AF stays away or else :gun: Will be checking tomorrow to see if you've tested again :thumbup:

Nic :hugs: so sorry to hear the clomid's causing you problems, could it be the dosage you're on? Maybe your Dr needs to reduce it for you? Either way it's horrible putting up with all that besides the usual ups and downs of TTC :hugs::hugs:

Mattysgirl, :happydance::happydance: for the +OPK :thumbup: that's fab news! Bloody typical that it comes at at time when you need DH and he's not feeling up to par :dohh: Hopefully you'll get a few well timed BDs s that you don't feel it's a cycle wasted but if it doesn't work out then an least you know you O'd for next time!! :happydance::hugs:

AFM, I'm in the TWW :coffee: what more can I say! :shrug:

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Ceilani

Well....I couldn't hold out until tomorrow. I tested last night and got a very faint :bfp: !!! Going to have a blood test done today to confirm. It's taken us just about a year, so I'm still in a minor state of disbelief and worry that it will suddenly go away, or that I was seeing things. But DH saw it too!

Nic - Mood swings for me w/ clomid were hell this cycle. DH seriously thought he had morphed into this awful human being the way I was going on for a bit, but I had him read a whole bunch of clomid stories and then told him I love him. He was like, oooooh, okay. Gotcha. I'm so sorry AF showed her ugly head. :hugs: Did you have a good response to the clomid this cycle? Maybe Jax is right and your doc could reduce the dose? 

Matty - YAY!! So glad to hear you're ovulating!! FX'd the spermies catch that eggie! :thumbup:


----------



## Jax41

Ceilani!!!! :happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee: Whoop, whoop!! Oh WOW!!!

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## nic363

Ceilani said:


> Well....I couldn't hold out until tomorrow. I tested last night and got a very faint :bfp: !!! Going to have a blood test done today to confirm. It's taken us just about a year, so I'm still in a minor state of disbelief and worry that it will suddenly go away, or that I was seeing things. But DH saw it too!
> 
> Nic - Mood swings for me w/ clomid were hell this cycle. DH seriously thought he had morphed into this awful human being the way I was going on for a bit, but I had him read a whole bunch of clomid stories and then told him I love him. He was like, oooooh, okay. Gotcha. I'm so sorry AF showed her ugly head. :hugs: Did you have a good response to the clomid this cycle? Maybe Jax is right and your doc could reduce the dose?
> 
> Matty - YAY!! So glad to hear you're ovulating!! FX'd the spermies catch that eggie! :thumbup:

Thats so exciting Ceilani! :)

Thanks for clomid advice, spoke to the nurse today and shes advised to stick to 100mg this cycle too as she thought I had responded well. Im hoping that I dont get any more headaches, she thought they werent related which I thought was odd.


----------



## Nurse_Starr

Hey Ladies!!! Do you mind if I join you? I did clomid 150mgs days 1-5 this time is my third try previously in Oct and Nov 12 I did 50mgs 5-9. I am on cd 7 now and would love cycle buddies its hard not having anyone besides DH to talk to:shrug: Im here waiting to O hopefully this week:winkwink:


----------



## Nurse_Starr

I know im late but CONGRATS!!! Ceilani! on your BFP


----------



## mattysgirl

Omg yay!!!!! Congrats Ceilani!!!! :) that's the best thing I've heard all day... HHP to you....:) 

Well I managed to annoy him enough for bding lol however this morning I woke up not well and left work a few hours early. Still +opk so will try n get some effort up again to bd. I really hope this is my month... :-/

Baby dust and sticky dust to all Xx and


----------



## nic363

Welcome Nurse_Starr! Out of interest did you use clomid prior to these rounds to conceive your first 2 children?

Im now on cycle 2 of clomid - on day 2 of the tablets. Fingers crossed for this month :)


----------



## Nurse_Starr

Nic363- no I conceived them naturally but it took years after the first even though I was trying. I decided to go with clomid because of its success rates and also I don't want to wait years again.


----------



## nic363

Nurse_Starr said:


> Nic363- no I conceived them naturally but it took years after the first even though I was trying. I decided to go with clomid because of its success rates and also I don't want to wait years again.

Aha, thanks, thats interesting to know.


----------



## Ceilani

Heard back from the doc today, and I'll be starting round 2 in the next month or so. My second betas came back awful. Progesterone dropped from 28 to 3, and hcg only went up from 20 to 22.

Gutted right now, but still holding on to the fact that I was able to get pregnant at all. I was beginning to doubt it.


----------



## Jax41

Ceilani said:


> Heard back from the doc today, and I'll be starting round 2 in the next month or so. My second betas came back awful. Progesterone dropped from 28 to 3, and hcg only went up from 20 to 22.
> 
> Gutted right now, but still holding on to the fact that I was able to get pregnant at all. I was beginning to doubt it.

Oh my buddy :hugs::hugs: I'm so sorry :cry: but know what, hold onto your last sentence and believe in it, you can get pregnant and you will have a beautiful sticky little bean next time but I'm so sorry you've had to go through this, lots of luv xXx


----------



## 03Cobra

Hello everyone, I'm new to all of this and wondering where to go from here, on my second round of Clomid 100mg. First round had two good follicles but nothing. Started second round 3 days ago. Been ttc for way too long after 4 mc's and no choice but to stop trying for 2 yrs. On the ttc roller coaster again. First time trying Clomid, wow anyone else been an emotional nightmare?? Have to say I've never been one for tracking things and days but I give all of you kudos for being able to stay on top of all these days :) Good luck to each of you!


----------



## nic363

Ceilani said:


> Heard back from the doc today, and I'll be starting round 2 in the next month or so. My second betas came back awful. Progesterone dropped from 28 to 3, and hcg only went up from 20 to 22.
> 
> Gutted right now, but still holding on to the fact that I was able to get pregnant at all. I was beginning to doubt it.

Oh Im so sorry to hear that, what a disappointment - but I hope you are on top of things again now. 
:hugs:


----------



## nic363

03Cobra said:


> Hello everyone, I'm new to all of this and wondering where to go from here, on my second round of Clomid 100mg. First round had two good follicles but nothing. Started second round 3 days ago. Been ttc for way too long after 4 mc's and no choice but to stop trying for 2 yrs. On the ttc roller coaster again. First time trying Clomid, wow anyone else been an emotional nightmare?? Have to say I've never been one for tracking things and days but I give all of you kudos for being able to stay on top of all these days :) Good luck to each of you!

Hiya Cobra, Im on my 2nd round too, also 100mg. Been ttc for 2 and half years. Last round I had just the 1 follicle! What a disappointment. If it doesnt bring me any joy this month we start IVF next month. Ive been getting all sorts of side effects too from clomid - flashing eyes, hot flashes at night, headaches and my PMS last month was so awful, although I wasnt sure how much was hormonal, disappointment or clomid. I hope this will be the last round of this strange drug. Good luck to you too :)


----------



## Ceilani

Thank you Jax! How are you doing this cycle so far?

Unfortunately, it looks like the dr's don't know what to think. I started bleeding/heavy cramping on Sunday (Easter, of all days...awesome.), tapered down to light cramping/spotting on Monday, with no cramping and light spotting today. But my hcg levels only went down 1 point since last Thursday. I'm heading in for an U/S today to try and find out if this is ectopic.

Argh, I just want to move on! :cry:

Cobra - Yeah, I was a mess emotionally my first clomid cycle! I was either crying or seething mad lol. The effects did go away about the first week after I took my last pill, though. FX'd clomid does the trick for you!

Nic - FX'd for you as well hon!


----------



## 03Cobra

Ceilani-sending you lots of thoughts and toughness hanging in limbo like that is definitely not easy. I know saying I'm sorry doesn't make it any easier for you. What I found comforting was holding on to the positive that even though it took long, you were able to do it which in turn means you can get another positive bfp again! Hoping you will get to move forward soon.

Nic-keeping my fingers crossed this is your last round and you can avert having to go to ivf next month!!

Well I wish I could say that the side effects are getting better, had a half hour breakdown after dh said dinner was fantastic. Really?? Just can't get a grip at least he can make me laugh through it, now if only I could deal with the flashes of heat all day they are starting to think I'm going crazy at work. My dr said we could try up to 6 cycles with clomid and on my second I'm thinking I don't know how much of this I can take for my sanity and everyone else's around me...has anyone had to take a break after a second round? wonder if it will make the effects any better after that?


----------



## nessaw

Ceilani hoping everything works out ok.x

cobra elcome. I don't get emotional whilst taking it but get emotional for longer when I get the bfn. Previously I'd be upset for a few hours then get on with it but on the clomid we're talking 3 days of it! Fun!


----------



## Ceilani

Thank you everyone. It's been a rough time, but I feel like I'm starting to come out of the fog. I've stopped bleeding and I added baby aspirin to my regimen in the last couple of days. Just trying to stay healthy until the first AF, then will be ready to hit the clomid trail again.

It worked the first time, fx'd it works its magic again.


----------



## 03Cobra

Nessaw-Thank you :) The emotions are never fun, I really keep questioning myself if i'm going crazy.. have to take a step back and think whoaa am i over reacting here, lol..

Ceilani-Keeping my fx'd for you that it will work again with a better outcome this time! Hope you're doing better day by day! 

Figuring I'll have to go another round, just not too sure about upping it to 150mg, will have to do my homework on that one first.


----------



## Jax41

nessaw said:


> Ceilani hoping everything works out ok.x
> 
> cobra elcome. I don't get emotional whilst taking it but get emotional for longer when I get the bfn. Previously I'd be upset for a few hours then get on with it but on the clomid we're talking 3 days of it! Fun!

Snap, that's exactly the same that's happened to me this cycle :dohh: Mind you, I'm still looking for my TTC mojo it's up'd and off'd :shrug:

Ceilani, I've been away on holiday so not been here much but I've been thinking about you and can't want for you to get going again as I'm sure your next BFP is going to be a good one x


----------



## Ceilani

Jax - I hope you've had a wonderful holiday! It feels good to get away from everything once in a while. And thank you :hugs: I can't wait until we can get going again, but I have to admit...there's some small portion of me that thinks it's kind of nice to not know exactly when my next AF is due lol.

03Cobra - Thank you! The days are getting better, and I know the future holds a LO for me and DH. Have you been ovulating on 100mg? Why does your doc want to bump you to 150?

Nessaw - Have you started round 3 yet, or is that later this month? Are you doing/looking at IUI in addition, or just timing BD? FX'd for you!

Sending lots of :dust: to you ladies!


----------



## Ceilani

I was looking around and found this thread; gives me even more hope on Clomid! I love that a lot of the ladies have profile pics of little bebes born after using Clomid. :happydance:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/success-stories/382389-clomid-sucess-stories-here-please-3.html


----------



## 03Cobra

Ceilani- Dr. was lax this go around with monitoring things on 100mg, did some early testing and from that surmised that I might've ovulated on 100mg. Didnt do a follie scan this time around so I was kind of left in the dark with what was going on. I did have terrible cramping around cd 18-20 though. While not sure if that was o cramping or hyperstimulation. If I go by my cycles I"m just waiting for AF anytime in the next couple of days and will then move to 150 mg with more testing, at least this time he did give me the days he'll test ahead of time so I wont be so left in the dark. Not sure how I feel about moving to 150mg the last go around really messed with me, lol I was such an emotional treat do deal with. :haha: Hey at least I'll know if i o this time around. Thank you for the link to the thread, it helps to keep the hope going!!

How are you feeling? Hopefully every day is getting a little bit better for you! Keeping my fx'd for you.


----------



## Jax41

Hi girls :hi:

Still here, still waiting, still popping the pills :wacko: now on my 4th cycle of clomid and just flipped into the TWW... I know clomid's not the magic bullet we would all love it to be but I would have thought I'd of had something by now? I don't know if it's working for me at all :shrug:

So I'm going to ring the FS and see if he will increase my dosage (currently on 50mg). He said in the beginning that as I already O on my own they just needed a boost. A kick up the backside is more appropriate methinks :shrug: Anyway, I have only 2 more clomid cycles to go so if he is prepared to increase it I need to get them ready for next cycle... Here goes :flower:


----------



## 03Cobra

Keeping my fx'd for you Jax, 3 is a good number hoping you dont have to go to the 4th round! All three of your rounds were at 50mg? How did you do on the last round of it. I dont know I"m getting nervous to start a third round, and yeah I though the "miracle drug" would've worked by now also, lol.. guess nothing is so clear cut, lol...Did your dr monitor your cycles? I don't get the whole here take these pills and do this and then nothing....but hey they must know something we dont right? 

I thought I knew my body before all of the tcc and forgot how exhausting it can be, but does anyone else feel like instead of understanding more you feel more lost? I dont know maybe I"m just rambling this morning :dohh:

:dust: to you and fx'd this is your last go around and you got a big enough kick in the backside to work!!


----------



## Jax41

Thanks Cobra :hugs: Yep, all 4 on 50mg...I had a scan first cycle to see what was going on and got the all clear :thumbup: He told me not to be stranger and keep in touch during the 6 cycles, but I feel like I have nothing to say :shrug: maybe that's the problem! Anyway, I have asked him to ring me so I'll see what he says...

I don't know that I feel lost about my body, well lost in the fact that nothing is happening, ah well :shrug:

Good luck on your 150mg cycle, go for it, you never know this may just be the one, and don't forget I'm always here to listen to your rambling :hugs:

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## 03Cobra

Aww Thank you Jax :hugs: I hope you've heard back from the FS and you've gotten some encouraging news. I hear you on the not really having much to say to the dr. part- Well I have lots to say, lol but I definitely would not say it to him!

I know it gets so hard to stay positive and I don't want to be "Debbie Downer" but damn it's hard some days. I'm trying to hold off another day or two before I even try to test, sometimes I have to work myself up to feeling let down when I see that bfn, lol.. I know talk about reverse thinking! or maybe it's just my way of keeping my sanity, lol...Clomid sure hasnt helped with that part...

:dust: to you and my fx'd this will be your last tww!


----------



## Jax41

Clomid seriously gave me the 'Debbie Downer's' last cycle, I was sooo convinced we'd cracked it, it's taken me ages to shift the negative mood, in fact I'm not sure I'm out of it tbh as I really have a can't be a**d approach this cycle, so not much BD :nope: who knows :shrug:

I did hear back from the FS but I was at work, open plan office, no privacy, it's very difficult to catch a good time to talk to him :nope: I wish he would email!

Baby dust for you too my friend, I hope you test positive! :happydance:

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## 03Cobra

Thank you :) It's good to know you're not the only one sometimes on these things. Funny thing dh and I were talking about that last night , he put it in such a mans way but I laughed so hard. He said something to the effect of okay so lets get this straight the dr. Puts us on pills to help, but the pills make you moody and depressed, bloated, cranky and cramping. So this is good for bedding how? I had to take a minute to think about that one lol. In many ways he didn't think it would take this long he has 2 kids and now 2 grand kids and didn't have this problem before. He does however have enough patience and hope for both of us so I just go with that even though in some ways I feel like I'm letting him down too * shrugs boy look at that babble I've got going on now I guess there is prob another forum for this so I'll stop it there. 

Going to be counting down your days too :) did you at least get anything positive out of the bit of conversation with your fs yesterday?


----------



## Ceilani

Hi ladies =) Just swinging in to see how everyone is doing.

Cobra - I think "emotional treat" should be one of the sticky disclaimers on the side of a clomid pill bottle! That way instead of lengthy explanations about why we're crying, then laughing, then yelling at a loved one, we could just hold up the warning label. :winkwink: Time has made things better, though I still feel bipolar every now and then. Thinking I'm fine, and then bursting out crying in the loo. BUT I started my first AF today (this is the first time in a year I've been happy to see it!), so I think those emotions may start to taper off. It will be nice to have something to DO again (ie, actively ttc) instead of waiting for a cycle to get started.

Jax - Good luck on your tww!!! Really hoping for a bfp this cycle for you hon. Were you able to get back in touch with your fs? That open of an office space DEFINITELY does not work for talking about something so private. 

I'm wondering if I should talk to my doc about progesterone supps after ov. My first progesterone after bfp was great - 38. But it only took a day for it to drop like a brick down to 3. I've racked my brain pondering chicken or egg...did I mc b/c of low progesterone, or did an impending mc drop my progesterone low? If it won't do any harm, I may press my doc for a prescription.


----------



## 03Cobra

Ceilani nice to hear from you :) I"m glad that you're doing better, it can only get better! I agree it is nice to have something to look forward to instead of that dreaded wait, wait wait....

About the progesterone part, you can keep racking your brain over it, but sometimes we just cause more harm by doing that...it's like the what ifs? I do have a girlfriend who is currently preg. she just came off of progesterone and is nearing her 4th month, was on it because before this one she had a m/c at 4months, got pregnant quickly after that and her levels were very low, since it helps especially during those first weeks I dont see a problem with it, but who knows really? When you take it at the beginning of your cycle it helps build up the lining which then helps implantation and so forth...Hopefully this helps a bit with your question. 

Jax, hope you're doing well during your tww, that should be closer to one week now for you! Fx'd for you my friend!!

As for me, AF arrived late last night :( Will be starting round 3 on Monday...Hey at least my "emotional treats" are stabilizing :haha: and with Dh out of town I was actually able to just :cry: and get it out on my own last night without having to put on that brave face when I didnt want too. Hopefully it can only look up from here! 

:dust: to both of you :dust:


----------



## Jax41

Cobra, big hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs: for the :cry: but at least you were able to let it all out :brat: and not bottle it up with DH around... So hope this is 3rd time lucky for you! :happydance: Ps. Just a bit of background, I'm in the same situ as you, DH has 3 from first time round 1 grand-daughter and another recently announced on the way (feeling very left behind!!), I don't think DH thought it would take us this long either (in fact he got his ex preg twice v quickly with only 1 ovary) but I guess age is now catching up with us...

Ceilani :happydance: for AF, I just know your next one is going to be good :thumbup: If it puts your mind at rest then I'd check with your Dr about the progesterone, no harm done.

AFM, heard back from the FS, he won't increase the clomid :nope: says all levels are good inc progesterone, which is good I guess but I don't know what I'm going to do :shrug: only got 2 more cycles of the 'emotional treats' (love it Cobra :winkwink:) left and then I think it'll be bust for me I'm not sure that the NHS will do anything further for me at my age :nope:

God :dohh: I'm on a downer b4 I've even started my next 'emotional treat' :haha:


----------



## Ceilani

Jax I'm so sorry for the downer. :hugs: I'm not familiar with NHS, is there any way to see a different FS? Or maybe an OB who would increase your dosage? And I know I probably sound like a broken record for mentioning these things, but here goes. Have you looked into CoQ10 or DHEA? I bumped my CoQ10 up to 600mg/day from my doc's recommendation, and I'm on DHEA as well for egg quality. 

As for DH having kids...we're all in a boat. DH has a 5 y/o son from a previous marriage. It took them 3 months to conceive without even trying; no charting, tracking, or changing lifestyle in any way. It's a bit depressing, especially since his ex likes to tell DH ALL the time, "thank you for the greatest gift ever, we have such a smart, funny, beautiful son." Grr.

DH did tell me once that he proposed a year earlier than he was going to, though, since I had convinced him that having kids would likely get harder the longer we waited (and we both want to grow our family). Isn't age a turd?

Anyhoo...started Clomid again today. I'm more hopeful now than I have been in the last month. FX'd for all of us...

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Jax41

I'm not sure whether it stands in our favour our other halves already having children or not :shrug: I mean, we know that their bits work but then bc they already have kids they don't feel the need to do it all over again. Well I know that's how my DH feels, he really is doing this for me not bc he really wants more...sigh...

Ceilani, I've not added anything more to my supps bc I've always been a bit of a scaredy cat that they will mess my cycles around which are regular, not to mention some of the side effects that girls have had from them, growing a beard is not doing it for me even if I do get a :baby::haha: But maybe as I'm on a low dose of the clomid I should give a low dose of the Coq and DHEA :shrug: can you take them both together?

Yea, round 2, ding, ding!!! :happydance: I'm hopeful for you too x


----------



## 03Cobra

:hugs: Jax I wish I could take the downers away! What does NHS stand for? How are they different from a FS? Ceilani might be onto something there, what about looking for a different FS that might do things in another manner? 

Ceilani- FX'd and toes x'd for you this time around. :thumbup: and I'm very glad to hear that you're feeling better most days, and decisions on the progesterone supplement? 

I know what you mean about our oh children being in our favour or not Jax. I swear we've had countless conversations about it and I feel like a broken record with Dh. He returned last night from being out of town and while I felt I could keep myself together and worked myself up to it all day the moment I saw him I just burst into :cry: and a million and ten things flew outta my mouth :dohh: Yeah welcome home honey! :haha: I did however make him read a few things about clomid and it's emotional treats so he doesnt think I've completely lost my mind. 

I'm now cd5 and have already started this next dose of clomid, yayyy hot flashes! Need to call FS and book a follie scan so I guess I can fixate on something different now, lol. 

Jax, where are you in your cycle now? 

:dust::dust: to all of us that this may be our last cycle, Fx'd


----------



## Jax41

Hi Cobra, Ceilani :hugs::hugs: how you both doing?

NHS = National Heath Service. Don't think I'll get a different FS unless I go private and financially that's just not an option atm for us :nope: The NHS cut off age for IVF is up to 42 in some areas, but I'm past that for sure! Anyway, I have a telephone consultation with him tomorrow and am going to ask if I have been tested for AMH/FSH/Ovarian reserve etc, and see if it's okay for me to take a break from the emotional treats, which I'm thinking of doing next cycle.

Cobra, hope you're not overheating too much! Did you book your scan? :hugs:


----------



## 03Cobra

Hi ladies,

Ahhhh thank you for the clarification on Nhs jax ! Makes more sense now :) keeping my fx'd for your consult tomorrow :hugs: 

Yes I booked my scan for next Tuesday however I must say that the pressure and strain all of this is causing me is driving me nuts. Broke down and enjoyed some :wine: tonight ok a bit more than I probably should have :haha: I'm afraid I'm not handling this new dose too well between the emotional treats and the hot flashes I've just about lost it in a constant state of :grr: not good for tcc at all :dohh:

I know that you can do 6 months of clomid but how long does one have to be off of it before they will prescribe again past that? Just wondering if any of you know? 

Ceilani hope you are doing well this go around!


----------



## Ceilani

Hello gals :hugs:

Jax, do let us know how your consult goes. I can understand wanting to take a break from these "treats." As for your question on CoQ10 and DHEA....I do take them together. I'm taking 600mg/day of coq10 (it helps with energy production at the critical stage when our eggs resume meiosis in preparation for ovulation), and was taking 20 mg/day of DHEA, but I ended up going down to 10mg/day. I know FS recommends 75 mg/day, but I think that may be a bit much for me. I haven't had the blood test for DHEA levels, but I'm going to request it and adjust my dosage once I see the results. All I know about DHEA is that helps with egg quality; I don't know the mechanism by which it functions, though I'm thinking that may be weekend reading for me coming up, lol.

Cobra, I think we've all had moments of needing to go swimming for a bit, LOL. :wine: A few weeks ago I started with a glass at a friend's bday party, and before I knew it I could hardly walk. Oops! And from what I understand, the glass of wine isn't so bad if it reduces stress, you know? Are you having night sweats with the hot flashes? And GL with your scan! FX'd all looks very fertile! :thumbup:

AFM, I'm on CD13 and the OPK's are getting darker. Last cycle I ov'd on CD14, so I have a scan booked for tomorrow morning. I broke down and called the nurse about a week ago; for some reason this cycle my ovaries started hurting. Not doubled-over-in-pain hurt (like ovulation!), but just a constant achy feeling that woke me up a couple times. The doc gave me the thumbs up though, saying it was good 'cause it means the meds are working. I'll take it!

DH and I got into a row last night (I have to admit, instigated by me) and ended up not bd'ing (hard to do when you're ticked at each other!). He was on his 2nd glass of scotch while studying for final exams, and I just got mad, you know? I "explained" to him that it basically sucked that I had to deal with the side effects of clomid and taking enough supplements to supply a pharmacy (not to mention changing eating and exercise habits, as well as tracking my cycle and ENDLESSLY peeing on sticks), while all he's doing is making the occasional deposit. I still don't think he saw my side of it. :dohh:

FWIW, he IS dealing with my clomid outbursts, lol.

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## smurfy

Jax41 said:


> Hi Cobra, Ceilani :hugs::hugs: how you both doing?
> 
> NHS = National Heath Service. Don't think I'll get a different FS unless I go private and financially that's just not an option atm for us :nope: The NHS cut off age for IVF is up to 42 in some areas, but I'm past that for sure! Anyway, I have a telephone consultation with him tomorrow and am going to ask if I have been tested for AMH/FSH/Ovarian reserve etc, and see if it's okay for me to take a break from the emotional treats, which I'm thinking of doing next cycle.
> 
> Cobra, hope you're not overheating too much! Did you book your scan? :hugs:

Hi there I live in Berkshire too, which hospital are you using for FS. I went to Wexham park a month ago and got seen very quickly. FYI most trusts in this areas do not support IVF after the age of 35, i turned 36 in Jan so also missed out even though we have been trying for 2 years. 

Good luck


----------



## StormySixx

days 3-7 (first round)
clomid 100mg
Testing on May 12th (tho doc said the 13th)

Had first iui on April 25th


----------



## Ceilani

Welcome, Stormy! Good luck this cycle!

How are you doing with your first round of clomid?


----------



## 03Cobra

Hello Stormy, welcome and I hope this is a good first round for you!! 

Ceilani, ohhh believe me i get it about the :wine: lol but I still feel a tiny bit guilty about it...how easily it sneaks up on us to enjoy just that one bit more, lol, hey can't stop enjoying everything at once! Somehow all this tracking takes a lot of the enjoyment out of it. Funny my FS told me at the beginning of this whatever you do don't make your dh feel like all he is is a :spermy: donor... Yeah that's easy for them to say, they're not taking the "emotional treats" nor obsessing over every little thing...:dohh: and yes I agree they don't get it,*our dh's they never do really. Good luck today with your scan :thumbup: and Fx'd for some good news! 

Hot flashes have been more like hot tidal waves this go around..i'm up almost every hour at night in sweats, and I'm wonderful at work, I'll just be standing there and it hits me outta nowhere, I can't even find a pattern to it. I swear they think I'm going crazy I'm constantly adjusting the thermostat :haha:

I do have one out of the way rant though...if another person asks me to work this saturday for them " since I'm not a mother and dont have kids " I'm going to let the full :ninja:
wrath of clomid out on them...:haha:just don't get people sometimes..mothers day is sunday is 4 hrs of work on saturday really going to kill you? okay end morning rant...

Jax- anxiously waiting for your news! Fx'd for you.:hugs:


----------



## Jax41

smurfy said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Cobra, Ceilani :hugs::hugs: how you both doing?
> 
> NHS = National Heath Service. Don't think I'll get a different FS unless I go private and financially that's just not an option atm for us :nope: The NHS cut off age for IVF is up to 42 in some areas, but I'm past that for sure! Anyway, I have a telephone consultation with him tomorrow and am going to ask if I have been tested for AMH/FSH/Ovarian reserve etc, and see if it's okay for me to take a break from the emotional treats, which I'm thinking of doing next cycle.
> 
> Cobra, hope you're not overheating too much! Did you book your scan? :hugs:
> 
> Hi there I live in Berkshire too, which hospital are you using for FS. I went to Wexham park a month ago and got seen very quickly. FYI most trusts in this areas do not support IVF after the age of 35, i turned 36 in Jan so also missed out even though we have been trying for 2 years.
> 
> Good luckClick to expand...

:hi: smurfy!

I've been going to the clinic at Wokingham Hospital, I don't think I'll get as far as RBH :dohh: is that a good or a bad thing :shrug::wacko:

Did you go and see your Dr before you turned 35 for help? It's just that my Dr told me that she had a patient in the same situ as you but bc she had gone for help before the cut off age they were still going to honor her treatment, just a thought - good luck hun! :flower:


----------



## Jax41

03Cobra said:


> I do have one out of the way rant though...if another person asks me to work this saturday for them " since I'm not a mother and dont have kids " I'm going to let the full :ninja:
> wrath of clomid out on them...:haha:just don't get people sometimes..mothers day is sunday is 4 hrs of work on saturday really going to kill you? okay end morning rant...
> 
> Jax- anxiously waiting for your news! Fx'd for you.:hugs:

Cobra - now that made me :rofl::rofl: 'the full rath of clomid' :haha: I'll come over and club a few of them with you bc those kind of comments just P me off to the limits! :growlmad:

Stormy, good luck on the first cycle, hope you're not here for long :flower:

Not in a good place today girls :nope: spilt my guts on my journal (if anyone is really interested :dohh:) but basically the FS who was very kind also told me to be realistic which I think I have to try and be, stop fooling myself that although I may look 10 years younger, I'm not :nope:

Anyway, the technicalities - he said there was not much point DH having another SA (he said something about not much can be done to improve sperm quality!) he said his count was on the lowish side and that coupled with my age just compounds the likelihood that a :baby: won't happen for us. He said that I could take a break from the clomid when I liked and that if I wanted too when I come to the end of this 6 months he would prescribe for another 3 but would not increase the mg as he said my levels (for my age) are all good. I asked about being tested for FSH/AMH and he said it would only be done for IVF and of course I'm not legible for that on the NHS...I could of course go privately but honestly girls, is there any point we all know at 43 that the tank is running low...

But he also told me, never say never, it can and does happen and whether you are taking the clomid or not the trick is not to give up, not to lose hope, to remain positive but try and be realistic - that's the bit I'm struggling big time with... :cry:


----------



## Ceilani

Jax41 said:


> he said his count was on the lowish side and that coupled with my age just compounds the likelihood that a :baby: won't happen for us.

Jax that makes me want to punch your FS right in the face!! :growlmad: There are quite a few early 40's women and women with DOR here who have gone the supplement/eastern medicine route and gone on to have babies. Don't give up until you've finished menopause!!

As for taking a break from Clomid, would you try any other supps? If I wasn't on Clomid I'd be taking FertileAid (they have one for men that is supposed to increase sperm count as well; if this cycle isn't successful, DH is going to start taking it.). The women's version contains Vitex, which is a very mild form of clomid. I already take their brand of supplement called FertileCM, and each Clomid cycle I've had great CM and a nice thick, spongy uterine lining (ewcm was nearly non-existent for me even without the clomid before starting that supp). 


Cobra - I've always maintained the fact that there's mad....and then there's 'Clomid' mad LOL. How very insensitive of your co-workers to say crap like that. I'm sorry you have to put up with them!!

My scan today was good; nothing to report on my left ovary, but the right one has 2 good follicles...22mm and 24mm. I should be ovulating any day now (I wish I had temp'd these few days to make sure!), but I haven't seen a pos OPK just yet. I did ask about progesterone, and my doc said that since my level was really good during luteal phase, I won't need supps. From here...just gearing up to start another TWW.

Good luck ladies, it would make me SO very happy to see all of us with our dreams come true.


----------



## smurfy

Jax41 said:


> smurfy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Cobra, Ceilani :hugs::hugs: how you both doing?
> 
> NHS = National Heath Service. Don't think I'll get a different FS unless I go private and financially that's just not an option atm for us :nope: The NHS cut off age for IVF is up to 42 in some areas, but I'm past that for sure! Anyway, I have a telephone consultation with him tomorrow and am going to ask if I have been tested for AMH/FSH/Ovarian reserve etc, and see if it's okay for me to take a break from the emotional treats, which I'm thinking of doing next cycle.
> 
> Cobra, hope you're not overheating too much! Did you book your scan? :hugs:
> 
> Hi there I live in Berkshire too, which hospital are you using for FS. I went to Wexham park a month ago and got seen very quickly. FYI most trusts in this areas do not support IVF after the age of 35, i turned 36 in Jan so also missed out even though we have been trying for 2 years.
> 
> Good luckClick to expand...
> 
> :hi: smurfy!
> 
> I've been going to the clinic at Wokingham Hospital, I don't think I'll get as far as RBH :dohh: is that a good or a bad thing :shrug::wacko:
> 
> Did you go and see your Dr before you turned 35 for help? It's just that my Dr told me that she had a patient in the same situ as you but bc she had gone for help before the cut off age they were still going to honor her treatment, just a thought - good luck hun! :flower:Click to expand...

No wokingham is fine too, just thinking if you wanted another FS wexham is not too far away and very good, i live in Crowthorne so only took 30 mins.

I did go and have tests when I was 34/35 so I may follow this up thanks for that. 

Good luck


----------



## 03Cobra

:hugs: Jax, it really aggravates me that an FS would say that to you and then try to line it nicely with "but dont give up hope" None of us give up hope or we wouldnt be trying and even seeing them if we had! I agree with Ceilani, there are lots of other eastern ways to do things that are natural, I know it's a little thing but also having your dh take a good multi-vitamin will help. I know you've added supplements but have you tried also with him adding supplements? Just an out there question on that.....That is good that he's willing to give you more Clomid, anything that can help improve your chances is a positive step! :thumbup:Are you thinking of going another few rounds or still taking a break? 
Sheesh I'm just so :growlmad:at hearing that....


----------



## 03Cobra

Ceilani- That is excellent news all around! :thumbup: 2 very good follies and your progesterone is good also! Keeping my fx'd for you :flower: When are you thinking you'll enter your tww? 

I'm keeping my fx'd for all of us that our :baby: dreams become reality despite what people say! :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

My sixth and final month of clomid and it looks like I'm not going o this month ,:cry:I truly am devastated :nope:sending lots of love and sticky baby dust to you all :hugs:


----------



## Ceilani

Bravemom :hugs: What CD are you? Are you just getting negative OPK's? Also, have you talked to your doc about maybe switching to Femara with this Clomid round over?

Cobra - I didn't get a strictly positive opk this month, but I had wicked ov pains for about 4 hours yesterday. FS thought I was about to ov when I had my scan yesterday as well (I guess they saw fluid in my cervix, which indicates impending/occuring ov? Never heard that one before!). I haven't been temping until now, but I did take a BBT this morning and it was 98.2 F; normal pre-ov temps for me range in the low 97's. Not to mention, cramping/twinges have completely gone away. So...putting all of this together, I'm thinking ov DID occur yesterday. I'll take another temp tomorrow am to try and confirm, but I'm thinking I've started my tww. :thumbup: Now I just need to try and stay relaxed, lol. :coffee:


----------



## Bravemom

Hi Hun I'm cd23 ,got some more opks today so am gonna wait till tonight abd test :thumbup:I didn't get the clomid off my doc I got it of some girls here as I can't get it where I am :thumbup:guess I'm pretty lucky to have t least tried it :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## StormySixx

Ceilani said:


> Welcome, Stormy! Good luck this cycle!
> 
> How are you doing with your first round of clomid?

I was a bit crazy during the week i was on it but settled down...Now just waiting to see if iui worked (crosses fingers)


----------



## StormySixx

Thanks everyone for the welcome :) 
in my 2ww and going bonkers cuz feels like AF but who knows!


----------



## Jax41

Ceilani - whoop, whoop :happydance: for the follies and prog levels, you are so gonna get that sticky BFP this time round, I can feel it! :thumbup:

Yes I think you're right, I need to get on more vits...I'll read back and find out the DHEA and Coq you recommended, Dr told me I only need FA but I'm kidding myself I'll take anything! 

DH has a huge hangup about supplements he thinks they have side effects that will make him ill. I have tried and tried to explain that the clue is in the words 'supp-le-ment' i.e. they supplement your diet and if your diet was rich in all the vits and minerals you should naturally be eating you wouldn't need them, god he does my head in :dohh: But another lovely girlie on here said the if he won't take a long list of them just get Vit C as it's a good all rounder and does wonders for swimmers! :thumbup::happydance: Cannister is still on the side in the kitchen unopened :dohh:


----------



## Jax41

03Cobra said:


> :hugs: Jax, it really aggravates me that an FS would say that to you and then try to line it nicely with "but dont give up hope" None of us give up hope or we wouldnt be trying and even seeing them if we had! I agree with Ceilani, there are lots of other eastern ways to do things that are natural, I know it's a little thing but also having your dh take a good multi-vitamin will help. I know you've added supplements but have you tried also with him adding supplements? Just an out there question on that.....That is good that he's willing to give you more Clomid, anything that can help improve your chances is a positive step! :thumbup:Are you thinking of going another few rounds or still taking a break?
> Sheesh I'm just so :growlmad:at hearing that....

No breaks Cobra, ain't got time!!!!! :haha::haha:

I know what you mean about the FS, I guess I'm just too accepting of words but then I also think he speaks a lot of truth....but Ceilani's right, I've always said, and have told other girls starting out, don't give up until mother nature tells you otherwise! :thumbup:


----------



## Jax41

smurfy said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smurfy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Cobra, Ceilani :hugs::hugs: how you both doing?
> 
> NHS = National Heath Service. Don't think I'll get a different FS unless I go private and financially that's just not an option atm for us :nope: The NHS cut off age for IVF is up to 42 in some areas, but I'm past that for sure! Anyway, I have a telephone consultation with him tomorrow and am going to ask if I have been tested for AMH/FSH/Ovarian reserve etc, and see if it's okay for me to take a break from the emotional treats, which I'm thinking of doing next cycle.
> 
> Cobra, hope you're not overheating too much! Did you book your scan? :hugs:
> 
> Hi there I live in Berkshire too, which hospital are you using for FS. I went to Wexham park a month ago and got seen very quickly. FYI most trusts in this areas do not support IVF after the age of 35, i turned 36 in Jan so also missed out even though we have been trying for 2 years.
> 
> Good luckClick to expand...
> 
> :hi: smurfy!
> 
> I've been going to the clinic at Wokingham Hospital, I don't think I'll get as far as RBH :dohh: is that a good or a bad thing :shrug::wacko:
> 
> Did you go and see your Dr before you turned 35 for help? It's just that my Dr told me that she had a patient in the same situ as you but bc she had gone for help before the cut off age they were still going to honor her treatment, just a thought - good luck hun! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> No wokingham is fine too, just thinking if you wanted another FS wexham is not too far away and very good, i live in Crowthorne so only took 30 mins.
> 
> I did go and have tests when I was 34/35 so I may follow this up thanks for that.
> 
> Good luckClick to expand...

Thanks Smurfy :hugs: it maybe worth a shot although I guess I'd need a Dr referral and that maybe a little more difficult I already had to beg her (and I'm not joking) to give me a chance at Wokingham...:dohh:

Hey, it's worth asking, you never know :hugs:


----------



## Ceilani

Jax do you cook for dh? And are the vitamins you have for him in powder form? Just sayin'.....

:)


----------



## 03Cobra

:haha: jax I like that with the break, I hope you realize how strong you really are :hugs: 

Brave mom- I'm sorry to hear that, do you know for sure though? 

Stormy- keeping my fx'd for you during you two

ceilani- lots of calm and patience going your way for this tww I think it sound very positive and am holding lots of hope for you!!

Afm I'm cd16 I don't temp so I have no clue about it, have actually been able to dtd every other day since about cd8 honestly though I'm so worn out :dohh: thanks to my wonderful co-workers that called in today which lead to the 7:00 am call for me to go in. Like I didn't see that coming already :growlmad: 

Tomorrow is another day trying not to make this all so clinical , I'll go with this cycle but if nothing I think I really need that break, anyone else found they gained weight or was constantly bloated on the clomid? 

:dust: for everyone


----------



## Bravemom

Cobra I gained about three pounds on the clomid and was bloated too :wacko:. Well done on all the shagging and I hope you've caught that egg :thumbup:I'm pretty sure i haven't o as my temps are all really low and they usually rise after o . Am gonna keep temping for the next week then I'm done till af appears :thumbup:hi to everyone else :hugs:


----------



## StormySixx

Did my test this morning...and it was a dud test :( i had to go potty since 4am but held it in and the test was broken. No line in the control window & the test window was a cloud of pink.
Gonna try again a bit later.
Af was due yesterday and no sign of her.


----------



## Bravemom

StormySixx said:


> Did my test this morning...and it was a dud test :( i had to go potty since 4am but held it in and the test was broken. No line in the control window & the test window was a cloud of pink.
> Gonna try again a bit later.
> Af was due yesterday and no sign of her.

Good luck for tomorrow Hun :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

So finally tonight I got my positive opk smiley :happydance::happydance:So so happy :hugs:


----------



## 03Cobra

Bravemom that is soo exciting :happydance: go get :sex: I'm so happy for you on the pos opk! 

Stormy good luck :af: fx'd for you! 

:dust: I can't wait to hear some good news! 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Bravemom

03Cobra said:


> Bravemom that is soo exciting :happydance: go get :sex: I'm so happy for you on the pos opk!
> 
> Stormy good luck :af: fx'd for you!
> 
> :dust: I can't wait to hear some good news!
> 
> How is everyone else doing?

Aw thanks babes I'm very Happy :) :hugs:


----------



## StormySixx

Thanks ladies...
Just retested and :bfn 
:( maybe still to early?? but i am 17dpiui


----------



## Ceilani

Bravemom - Yeah, that's awesome!! :happydance:

Cobra - I was SUPER bloated on clomid this cycle. It was so bad I felt like I couldn't hold anything down and resorted to broth/soups for a couple of days. :shock: 

Good luck to both of you catching the egg this cycle!

Stormy - Any update on how you're doing? I think a positive should show by 17 dpiui, but I have heard of women not getting a pos until at least a week after AF was due. FX'd for you hun!


----------



## StormySixx

Ceilani said:


> Bravemom - Yeah, that's awesome!! :happydance:
> 
> Cobra - I was SUPER bloated on clomid this cycle. It was so bad I felt like I couldn't hold anything down and resorted to broth/soups for a couple of days. :shock:
> 
> Good luck to both of you catching the egg this cycle!
> 
> Stormy - Any update on how you're doing? I think a positive should show by 17 dpiui, but I have heard of women not getting a pos until at least a week after AF was due. FX'd for you hun!

Another negative this AM but No AF...I feel like a boxer bouncing ready for round 2 but the bell is just not ringing.


----------



## 03Cobra

Ceilani, thanks...this is the first cycle I've been this bloated :dohh: now i'm wondering if the emotional treats are a better trade off, lol...How are you holding up? Still have my fx'd for you during this tww hopefully it's going by quickly for you! 

Stormy-Hang on there, no af is a good sign no matter how nerve racking it gets! 

Bravemom- I hope you're keeping busy :bunny:


----------



## StormySixx

Thanks Ceilani :)
Still no AF. Chose not to test this am. Gonna wait a few more days :)


----------



## StormySixx

Here's my wednesday update...
Still no AF but didn't test yet...holding off a bit more (afraid of a :bfn )
Keeping positive & ready for the outcome no matter what it is. I'll probably cave & test tomorrow.

Hope all you ladies are doing well, lots of Bd'ing ;)


----------



## StormySixx

Well Ladies...
The Evil Witch :witch: has arrived... :growlmad:
Time to gear up for round 2 of Clomid & book the next iui
Hopefully second time's the charm :)

Thanks for the support during the 2ww


----------



## Bravemom

So sorry Hun for af :( hugs :hugs:


----------



## StormySixx

Bravemom said:


> So sorry Hun for af :( hugs :hugs:

Thanks Bravemom :hugs:
It's ok...Gearing up for round 2, staying positive & enjoying a glass of wine(it's been so long)


----------



## 03Cobra

Sorry to hear about af stormy :flower: I hope that round two will turn out better :hugs:

Afm had my follie scan yesterday, apparently I have 3 good ones ranging from 27-29mm , fs said get home and start :sex: everyday for the next three, then asked how I was doing to which I responded , umm well I feel fat, bloated and ready to rip people's head off how's that for :sex: dr? :haha: I'm just finding it harder to hold back :dohh: at least he laughed which was good. Unfortunately dh and I were not :haha: last night .. The pressure is getting to both of us. So we agreed if no bfp this time around than we will reconsider for a bit and let us get back to us, but didn't end up in anything that would help a bfp either. Such is the way it is I guess...

Bravemom, ceilani, jax how are you ladies? :hugs: and :dust: to all


----------



## StormySixx

03Cobra said:


> Sorry to hear about af stormy :flower: I hope that round two will turn out better :hugs:
> 
> Afm had my follie scan yesterday, apparently I have 3 good ones ranging from 27-29mm , fs said get home and start :sex: everyday for the next three, then asked how I was doing to which I responded , umm well I feel fat, bloated and ready to rip people's head off how's that for :sex: dr? :haha: I'm just finding it harder to hold back :dohh: at least he laughed which was good. Unfortunately dh and I were not :haha: last night .. The pressure is getting to both of us. So we agreed if no bfp this time around than we will reconsider for a bit and let us get back to us, but didn't end up in anything that would help a bfp either. Such is the way it is I guess...
> 
> Bravemom, ceilani, jax how are you ladies? :hugs: and : dust: to all

Cobra, please explain more on this follie scan... My doc just gives me clomid and says when to test for opk then next day they do iui....no clue if im trully about to ovulate and basicaly all i do is hope. and i don't know about others here but it's not cheap


----------



## 03Cobra

Stormy, my understanding from my fs is that a mature follicle is 24mm or larger, and he monitors that to see how many mature eggs will be released during ovulation. He's done both u/s on cd 18 as I have long cycles, and this time figured I will o anyday between 18-21.
That's my fs though, everyone is different, my previous scan only showed one at 18 mm and that was not good from my understanding of where he wanted things to be in order to get a bfp. 
I did a bit of looking around, and the sizes vary some will say a follicle between 20-22 is mature enough to get a bfp so I'm not sure why my fs is looking for larger unless maybe it's my age....
Hopefully this kind of helps you, sorry if I've added more confusion.


----------



## Bravemom

Hi everyone :hugs:


----------



## StormySixx

03Cobra said:


> Stormy, my understanding from my fs is that a mature follicle is 24mm or larger, and he monitors that to see how many mature eggs will be released during ovulation. He's done both u/s on cd 18 as I have long cycles, and this time figured I will o anyday between 18-21.
> That's my fs though, everyone is different, my previous scan only showed one at 18 mm and that was not good from my understanding of where he wanted things to be in order to get a bfp.
> I did a bit of looking around, and the sizes vary some will say a follicle between 20-22 is mature enough to get a bfp so I'm not sure why my fs is looking for larger unless maybe it's my age....
> Hopefully this kind of helps you, sorry if I've added more confusion.

Thanks Luv. 
I will ask about this next time i go in...at the moment they aren't tracking anything with me, but maybe it's because i'm not the issue. Hubby has structural issues so that's why the iui Give those swimmers a head start. But i plan on asking about the trigger shot as well. 

I start Clomid tomorrow & iui somewhere after the 25th *cross fingers* :)


----------



## StormySixx

Bravemom said:


> Hi everyone :hugs:

:hugs:


----------



## Ceilani

Hey everyone =)

Bravemom - Hi hun :hugs: How are you doing?

Stormy - I'm so sorry for AF! I hope next cycle is better for you. I think I'm an example of the differing opinions between fs. My doc seemed to be pretty happy with a 22mm and a 24mm follicle this cycle. She was telling me that she wanted to see them be at least 18+mm. 

Cobra - Good luck :sex: this cycle!!!! FX'd you catch an eggie! :thumbup:

Jax - How are ya hun? :hugs: I'll swing by your journal today and see if there are any updates.

AFM, I'm not sure if I was seeing things, but I might have had a little spot of blood last night (I don't even want to say spotting, b/c it was literally ONE little drop on my undies). I had mild cramping all day long, and then saw the spot last night (6 dpo). The other time I got a bfp, I had a day of cramping with a "spot" in the evening. But, I haven't had any symptoms other than that. I'm trying REALLY hard not to get my hopes up; I'm kind of over having them dashed repeatedly, you know? So, I don't know. :shrug: The earliest I would be able to test is next Sunday or Monday; going to try and hang on to some shred of sanity until then, lol.

To all of you lovely ladies:

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Bravemom

Ceilani I will get my hope up for you instead :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:PRaying for your sticky bean :kiss:


----------



## 03Cobra

Ceilani I'm going to keep everything x'd for you :thumbup: Hoping you will be able to keep sane, I've got enough insanity for everyone :haha:

I wonder why there is so much variance on the size of follicles? I was trying to do a bit more reading on that last night and from what I was able to gather anything over 18mm is good :dohh: 

Not too sure on the timing of catching an eggie for me.. Dh said last night apparently I'm putting pressure on him :shrug: really? They have so much pressure in general you know...that managed to piss me off enough to just go to bed early :growlmad: I suppose that was the better option than having another knock down argument....

Bravemom, how have you been? You must be in your tww as well? 

Stormy, good luck on this round of clomid Fx'd for you! You're in Canada right? there are a lot of things that are covered there that are not here but it does depend on which province you are in. 

Hoping all you ladies have a great day! :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Hi cobra I'm fine thanks and yes I'm 3 dpo :thumbup:how did you keep your hands off your hubby with that remark :growlmad:grr they have no idea what pressure is :hugs:


----------



## 03Cobra

Bravemom trust me it was Not easy it took very little bit of the last tiny bit of patience I have left to walk away! While I do know his perceived pressure is stemming from his dd I also don't think it's fair to let that affect what we are trying to do. Why is it that as women we can have the world on our shoulders and still function but any tiny bit of variance from how they think it should be causes stress to them? Sheesh I know I'm ranting now and it's not doing any good bit sometimes I just need to shake my head and carry on. 

Fx'd for you during your tww :hugs: I hope this is your last one !


----------



## Bravemom

03Cobra said:


> Bravemom trust me it was Not easy it took very little bit of the last tiny bit of patience I have left to walk away! While I do know his perceived pressure is stemming from his dd I also don't think it's fair to let that affect what we are trying to do. Why is it that as women we can have the world on our shoulders and still function but any tiny bit of variance from how they think it should be causes stress to them? Sheesh I know I'm ranting now and it's not doing any good bit sometimes I just need to shake my head and carry on.
> 
> Fx'd for you during your tww :hugs: I hope this is your last one !

Rant away Hun I've been there most months and it sucks :growlmad:So your hubby has a daughter ?abd you are trying for your first ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## 03Cobra

Thank you Bravemom :hugs: yes hubby has one daughter and one son, both are married, he started very young :dohh: and of course had no difficulties. Daughter just had the second grandbaby, which is causing all kinds of strife only because of the manner in which she chooses to blatantly disregard what we are going through. :shrug: I just don't get it sometimes. 

It really does kinda suck to have to hear how ungrateful and selfish people can be, and lest I sound like a raving maniac I won't go past that part for now. I am still trying for my first and have had countless m/c's, direction to not try for a year, then for two years etc...something in me still fights. I must be glutton for punishment or something :dohh: I guess sometimes when that fight in me is gone and I think okay this is enough then something just says to me but wait how am I going to feel in 5 years if I don't think I gave it 120% ? It's a vicious cycle. 

Hey at least these hot flashes have subsided :haha: 

I hope you ladies are doing well! :flower:


----------



## Bravemom

03Cobra said:


> Thank you Bravemom :hugs: yes hubby has one daughter and one son, both are married, he started very young :dohh: and of course had no difficulties. Daughter just had the second grandbaby, which is causing all kinds of strife only because of the manner in which she chooses to blatantly disregard what we are going through. :shrug: I just don't get it sometimes.
> 
> It really does kinda suck to have to hear how ungrateful and selfish people can be, and lest I sound like a raving maniac I won't go past that part for now. I am still trying for my first and have had countless m/c's, direction to not try for a year, then for two years etc...something in me still fights. I must be glutton for punishment or something :dohh: I guess sometimes when that fight in me is gone and I think okay this is enough then something just says to me but wait how am I going to feel in 5 years if I don't think I gave it 120% ? It's a vicious cycle.
> 
> Hey at least these hot flashes have subsided :haha:
> 
> I hope you ladies are doing well! :flower:

Am sorry to hear of your losses hun:cry:And I'm sorry your hubbies dd isn't being very tactful :growlmad:Tht pisses me off :growlmad:It's just too easy for some people abd they dont understand how others are struggling .hope you don't have to wait too long for a sticky bean Hun ,love and prayers :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mom2skynsie

I just turned 40. I have been ttc for 9 months. for me #3- this will be my husbands first. I started my first round of clomid on the 14th. (50mg).
I have been doing research on it- seeing that it dries up CM. I usually don't have alot of EWCM- so I got epo. it didn't work the last 2 cycles. I have a very short LP. dr. found low pegesterone. I am thinking of trying premerin cd10-14 to help with CM and to aid in a thicker lining. HAS ANYONE ELSE DONE THIS????? I read some older posts where some ladies had done this- prescribed by their dr. but I never found out if it really worked- and what if any side affects there were. I would really love some feedback.


----------



## Bravemom

Hi Hun I've used grapefruit juice and guiffasen cough med and both really help with cm :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Cobra :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: you know I know where you're coming from :hugs:

Ceilani, oh my! Please, please, please [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; let this be a fab cycle for you. I'll do the :happydance: with Bmom!

stormy, mom2, hope you're both doing okay :thumbup:

AFM - 5th cycle of clomid, but I'm going to carry on with it and take another 3 that the FS said he would prescribe but perhaps I won't take them consecutive months, maybe every other, def going to have a break next month I've been on the emotional treats rollercoaster this cycle :haha:


----------



## 03Cobra

mom2skynsie, I actually found with all the other side effects that my cm was not affected on clomid, in fact for some reason I had more. During my last tests dr. said that my lining has not been affected either. Not sure that will help you but good luck!


----------



## 03Cobra

Jax!!!!!! Super big :hugs::hugs::hugs: to you!!! I hope the emotional treats are starting to subside this cycle :dohh:

Ceilani- How are you? Keeping sane I hope :haha: Still have my fx'd for you this cycle and hoping you get some fantastic news soon! 

Bravemom- Thank you :flower: for letting me get my :growlmad: out...:hugs: 

Afm, had another wonderful :shrug: weekend night arguing about this whole thing again and got the "do you think I'm :spermy: on demand through this?" I seriously have no clue where all this is coming from with dh :shrug: I get it while it's not as though we didnt :sex: often enough before all of this somehow it seems to get in the way of :sex: now :dohh: Besides that I'm doing okay actually I'm calmer don't know how that happened :haha: and I would guess I'm about 3-4 dpo so if I dont see the :witch: at 35 days then I"ll test and call fs who gave me the great news if no bfp this round we'll have to reconsider what we're doing. Didnt have the strength to ask him what that meant so I suppose it's one day at a time till then. 

:dust: to all you lovely ladies!


----------



## StormySixx

Hi Everyone,
Sorry i've been MIA..Out of town visiting my niece & nephew...

Here's my update of Clomid round 2:
Holy it feels like this round is worse. I'm extremely moody, hot flashes every hour. I basically have 0 tolerance and no patience (which was put to the test with 2 cranky kids). I've also had my vision blur a bit at night (when going from dark to light). I just finished my 5 days of clomid yesterday.
We start testing for OPK on the 25th & once that's a positive...:sex: & go in for the iui :)

Hope y'all are doing well...I'll catch up on your posts when i'm not at work ;)


----------



## StormySixx

03Cobra said:


> Ceilani I'm going to keep everything x'd for you :thumbup: Hoping you will be able to keep sane, I've got enough insanity for everyone :haha:
> 
> I wonder why there is so much variance on the size of follicles? I was trying to do a bit more reading on that last night and from what I was able to gather anything over 18mm is good :dohh:
> 
> Not too sure on the timing of catching an eggie for me.. Dh said last night apparently I'm putting pressure on him :shrug: really? They have so much pressure in general you know...that managed to piss me off enough to just go to bed early :growlmad: I suppose that was the better option than having another knock down argument....
> 
> Bravemom, how have you been? You must be in your tww as well?
> 
> Stormy, good luck on this round of clomid Fx'd for you! You're in Canada right? there are a lot of things that are covered there that are not here but it does depend on which province you are in.
> 
> Hoping all you ladies have a great day! :hugs:

Sadly nothing is covered in Alberta...But worth every penny. Lets hope we don't have to go to IVF. not sure how we could afford the 10k a shot


----------



## Jax41

03Cobra said:


> Jax!!!!!! Super big :hugs::hugs::hugs: to you!!! I hope the emotional treats are starting to subside this cycle :dohh:
> 
> Ceilani- How are you? Keeping sane I hope :haha: Still have my fx'd for you this cycle and hoping you get some fantastic news soon!
> 
> Bravemom- Thank you :flower: for letting me get my :growlmad: out...:hugs:
> 
> Afm, had another wonderful :shrug: weekend night arguing about this whole thing again and got the "do you think I'm :spermy: on demand through this?" I seriously have no clue where all this is coming from with dh :shrug: I get it while it's not as though we didnt :sex: often enough before all of this somehow it seems to get in the way of :sex: now :dohh: Besides that I'm doing okay actually I'm calmer don't know how that happened :haha: and I would guess I'm about 3-4 dpo so if I dont see the :witch: at 35 days then I"ll test and call fs who gave me the great news if no bfp this round we'll have to reconsider what we're doing. Didnt have the strength to ask him what that meant so I suppose it's one day at a time till then.
> 
> :dust: to all you lovely ladies!

Aww thanks Cobra, super big :hugs::hugs::hugs: backatcha :thumbup::winkwink: Yes the emotional treats have subsided this cycle, and like you I've not really had much change to my CM or my lining (well according to the sonographer) thank God but then I think 'cos I'm on such a low dose (50mg) then maybe the side effects wouldn't be so noticeable :shrug: either way :hugs: to those of you that are having a horrible clomid time...

Cobra, arguments :growlmad: not at all conducive to baby making one bit and always happen at the wrong damn time, and men just don't get it. I think those that do are gems and few and far between. AND, I really think that you and me are just on the back foot here bc our DHs already have kids, they just don't feel the urgency to fill the need like we do, I know my DH understands I'm in a complete panic about this (he evidenced that the weekend before last :blush:) but it still doesn't make him 'get it'....:nope:. Hey we've got each other sister we'll get through this, you've been so kind with what you've said to me I only hope I can do the same for you :hugs::hugs::hugs: xXx


----------



## Ceilani

Hi ladies,

Well, I'm on CD 28 (af due today) with light cramping/burning in the uterus area this am (I swore af was about to show) and sore bbs, but no af. I don't know what to think at this point; I'm too afraid to test, lol. I don't have any of the symptoms I had with the bfp a couple months ago, but then again, that may be a good thing since I mc'd. In any case, I have it in my head that I might have ov'd later than I really thought, and DH and I didn't dtd around that time. :shrug: We'll see...I think I may cowgirl-up, grow a pair of lady cahones, and test this weekend if I don't see any sign of af. 

Work hasn't helped my sanity at all. I work in pathology at the local hospital...some douchebag decided it would be a great/uplifting idea to play a short lullaby over the hospital PA/loudspeaker system EVERY F'ING TIME a baby is born in labor & delivery. It's bordering on psychological torture. And, since I work in pathology, I have to process all of the m/c that come through the hospital needing genetic testing/autopsy. It SUCKS. Taking everything day by day though, and wishing I could be drunk every now and then lol. (okay, /rant off)

Cobra - I hope the arguments have settled? Jax is right...they always seem to crop up at the WORST times. I don't know if being stressed already adds to the fire? As for your fs reconsidering...he could be thinking moving up to IUI (just a guess). That will be the next tier for us. Beyond that, who knows. IVF is SO freaking expensive.

Jax - You're right about DH's not feeling the urgency. I guarantee my DH would be MUCH more involved/worried if he didn't already have a son. He says he wants another child just as much as I do, but I have a hard time believing the need is the same.

Stormy - GL this cycle!!! :dust: I've had some blurry vision this cycle, but mostly only when I'm at work (in front of the comp a LOT). 

mom2sky - I don't know if clomid dried me up; I was proactive with the first cycle. I take FertileCM 3x/day, drink a lot of fresh grapefruit juice starting a few days before ov to a couple days after, and take Robitussin (guafenesin only) the same time as the grapefruit juice. We also use PreSeed when dtd around my fertile time.

:dust: and :hugs: to all of you!!!!! Don't know what I'd do without you all.


----------



## StormySixx

:hugs:
Good luck Ceilani..2ww is the worse and i totally understand how your work can drive you mad.... Hang in there.


----------



## 03Cobra

Omg Ceilani what kind of an idiot allows that to go through in the hospital with the PA system? What's wrong with people??? :dohh: I'm surprised that you haven't had anyone complain about that and I don't even mean those that work there. :hugs: I can only imagine how that plays with your mind while there. :flower: Keeping my fx'd that af stays away and you'll soon be on :cloud9:

I know both you and Jax can understand that the urgency is just not there with our oh's and I agree the need is probably also not quite where it should be but in the positive of that at least they are trying albeit sometimes in the sloppy manner that they do. 

Arguing has subsided for us at the moment so that's good, he's just been focused on the mess with his dd :dohh: but we've been trying to get out at least into the garden in the evenings when I get home and get our minds off those things and at least enjoy each others company and working closely together. I'm currently cd 27 so I won't have to worry about big girling up for a while yet and I"m okay with that but boy let me tell you I'll be seeing some large glasses of :wine: in my near future should things not turn out this cycle, lol! 

Stormy good luck to you this time around! I've also had zero tolerance for the last three cycles on it and progressively got worse. 

Bravemom how are you?? 

Jax all I can say right now is big big :hug: to you my :friends: You are extremely kind and have such a gentle soul! Thank you.


----------



## Bravemom

Tested this morning ,https://i1057.photobucket.com/albums/t381/juno345/be44417fa1bd5db07b24353b4455010e_zpsc1c43ce1.jpghttps://i1057.photobucket.com/albums/t381/juno345/6e075ed8d1a2aa4ad8542598cac363fc_zpsaf0b7a03.jpg. ,maybe a squinted :shrug:Tomorrow will be better :thumbup:Have a great weekend everyone :hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Bmom, I'm squinting.................and see something! Hey, now why are you testing when you're off on a lovely weekend away with DH etc :shrug: you POAS addict!!!!!! :haha:

Cobra, as always :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Ceilani, that PA system should be :ban: If you're testing this weekend, good luck hun, thinking about you :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Ceilani

AF showed last night. I thought about being upset or crying, but that didn't feel right. Keeping the faith instead. We'll have our baby, it just wasn't this cycle.

Bravemom I'm on my phone so can't see the pic, but I'll look today. 

Jax, Stormy, and Cobra :hugs:


----------



## 03Cobra

Bravemom- I'm squinting too pic is a bit blurry however I do see something in the first one very faintly I'm keeping my fx'd for you! 

Ceilani- :hugs: and I'm sorry af showed up. You're keeping a wonderful outlook and I know how difficult that can be! :flower: Hoping next cycle will be your one!


----------



## StormySixx

:hugs: Everyone...

Got my positive OPK & we go in for iui tomorrow. It seams earlier for a positive on day 10 but not gonna chance it. It said yes so i booked the appointment. No change in CM or ovulation cramping but who the heck knows. my temp was high this am but i'm horrible with charting.

crossing fingers


----------



## StormySixx

I'm freaking out...
I have serious anxiety when I have to travel. It's a 90 min drive to my iui tomorrow. Hubby is in at 10am & I have no clue when mine is. It's a Sunday. 

I just hope I'm not in an attack during procedure. 

That's my vent...


----------



## Bravemom

StormySixx said:


> I'm freaking out...
> I have serious anxiety when I have to travel. It's a 90 min drive to my iui tomorrow. Hubby is in at 10am & I have no clue when mine is. It's a Sunday.
> 
> I just hope I'm not in an attack during procedure.
> 
> That's my vent...

Am not too good with travelling either Hun so I feel ya :hugs:Good luck huni for today ,sending you buckets off love ,hugs and prayers :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## StormySixx

I survived the trip...
Gladly my anxiety attack ended pretty much 10 mins before iui. Procedure went well unlike last time which they had a hard time getting through. Now for the 2ww....

Also yesterday's temp jumped to 37.2C and dropped this AM to 36.6C So hopefully i ovulated just in time for the iui. well see what my temp is tomorrow. as for ovulation pains...hard to tell cuz i tend to cramp after iui.


----------



## Bravemom

StormySixx said:


> I survived the trip...
> Gladly my anxiety attack ended pretty much 10 mins before iui. Procedure went well unlike last time which they had a hard time getting through. Now for the 2ww....
> 
> Also yesterday's temp jumped to 37.2C and dropped this AM to 36.6C So hopefully i ovulated just in time for the iui. well see what my temp is tomorrow. as for ovulation pains...hard to tell cuz i tend to cramp after iui.

That's great news Hun ,fixed for you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## 03Cobra

Good luck stormy! I'm glad that you calmed before the iui..now to stay calm during your tww. Fx'd for you :hugs:

Bravemom did you try another test? 

Ceilani how are you doing?


----------



## Bravemom

I did cobra but I can't see anything on it :shrug::hugs:


----------



## 03Cobra

:hugs: Bravemom what day are you on again? Maybe it's still too early to get a good reading? I'm still keeping my fx'd for you :flower: 

Afm I am now cd 30 going to hold out another couple of days since anytime now would be when af is due :shrug: would rather see that in an odd way than test kind of takes the guessing out of everything that way and keeps my mood much more stable :haha:


----------



## StormySixx

Good luck Bravemom Fx'd

Temp went up to 36.8 today...no clue if i O'd but hoping so...now for lots of :sex: as per doctors orders....

Keeping calm. but still lots of hot flashes.


----------



## StormySixx

Attached is my chart, any help...did I O yesterday?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Bravemom

Possibly stormy ,it sure looks like it but you will know for sure the next two days of temps :thumbup:Cobra I'm 14 dpo and I'm def out :growlmad:Just waiting on Af now .How are you ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## StormySixx

Bravemom said:


> Possibly stormy ,it sure looks like it but you will know for sure the next two days of temps :thumbup:Cobra I'm 14 dpo and I'm def out :growlmad:Just waiting on Af now .How are you ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:hugs: 
Temp went back to 36.6C today....So confused. I'm so tempted to OPK again today but then if it's positive that will make this 2ww worse...*rubbing belly..swim boys swim*


----------



## StormySixx

hi...
Hope everyone is well...

I'm having a bit of a rough day...Not sure if i O'd & it's been 48 hours since the iui & i worry the clomid made my OPK give a false reading. I feel a bit of cramping but like i said the iui does that to me & with all the BD'ing i can't tell what my CM is like.....

Cross fingers temp rises but won't OPK again cuz that will make me bonkers. Stay in there little swimmers & wait for your eggs!!!


----------



## 03Cobra

Bravemom big :hugs: what round of clomid were you on? Do you have any plans for a next round? 

Afm, :witch: arrived yesterday in all her glory, I've been walking around shaking my head and not really saying much at all mainly because I've not had a flow this horrible in a while which is odd b/c I thought that clomid makes your flows lighter, this is definitely not :dohh: Don't have it in me to call the fs to let him know this go around was negative again as I think I need to take a break from all of this. Really though I don't want to hear what this "change" in direction he wants to take is, and I question if taking a mental break is even a good choice at this point....why are things so complicated? Hey at least the positive to that is that I can drown my sorrows in a couple good glasses of :wine: tonight and I'm not going to feel bad about it :haha:

Stormy, I don't temp so I'm not sure how to read your chart, sorry I'm not much help there. 

Ceilani have you started another go around yet?

:dust: to all of you ladies and I hope you have a great day! :flower:


----------



## StormySixx

03Cobra said:


> Bravemom big :hugs: what round of clomid were you on? Do you have any plans for a next round?
> 
> Afm, :witch: arrived yesterday in all her glory, I've been walking around shaking my head and not really saying much at all mainly because I've not had a flow this horrible in a while which is odd b/c I thought that clomid makes your flows lighter, this is definitely not :dohh: Don't have it in me to call the fs to let him know this go around was negative again as I think I need to take a break from all of this. Really though I don't want to hear what this "change" in direction he wants to take is, and I question if taking a mental break is even a good choice at this point....why are things so complicated? Hey at least the positive to that is that I can drown my sorrows in a couple good glasses of :wine: tonight and I'm not going to feel bad about it :haha:
> 
> Stormy, I don't temp so I'm not sure how to read your chart, sorry I'm not much help there.
> 
> Ceilani have you started another go around yet?
> 
> :dust: to all of you ladies and I hope you have a great day! :flower:

Sorry about AF :hugs:
This whole process is extremely mentally exhausting, frustrating & discouraging but when we get the BFN, it will be all worth it. I hope you keep trying but of course i support any choice you make. Go enjoy those glasses of Vino & relax. Chin up Sweetheart :)


----------



## Ceilani

Cobra - :hug: I'm so sorry AF got you hon. It is extremely discouraging to see the red each month. Don't feel like you HAVE to follow the direction your fs is suggesting you go. We put our bodies through a lot for ttc, and we have to be okay with whatever is going on or we'll go bonkers. After reading "Inconceivable" I think it really might be best sometimes to slow down, re-evaluate, and breath. (amazing book, btw...42 y/o with a FSH of 72 and she conceived when all of her western docs told her she absolutely would never get pregnant.)

Stormy - How soon after your last clomid pill did you start opk's? I've read that we should wait at least 2-3 days after the last pill b/c clomid can give a false pos on opk. Fx'd for you!! :hugs:

Bravemom - Did af ever show for you?

Jax - How are you doing? I'll swing by your journal and see if there are any updates.

Afm, I started my pills again this morning. The bfn last cycle had me doing a lot of "re-evaluating" with regard to how I'm approaching ttc. Thinking back to the month I was (semi) successful, I was doing a yoga-for-stress relief dvd fairly regularly (along with a splattering of the fertility yoga routine from Randine Lewis), strictly watched what I ate (no caffeine, no alcohol, no dairy; tried to to keep a lot of dark leafy green veggies incorporated, and took wheatgrass for the first part of the cycle), did my own meditation sessions and acupressure ('cause I can't afford acupuncture!), and basically tried to "help" the clomid do its job. I ended up with 4 good follies that cycle and a bfp. 

The 2nd cycle I admit my head wasn't in the same place. I didn't do any yoga/exercise, ate like crap and drank a LOT of wine, supplements were at a minimum, no heating pads or acupressure, stressed the hell out (Just like every other month this past year). Bfn. 

Maybe there really is something to taking the focus off "trying to get pregnant," and instead putting the focus on being the healthiest I can be and making my body a good receptacle for another soul. I know this might sound kind of new age-y, but it has to be MUCH less stressful than counting ONLY on western medicine to get me pregnant. As Julia mentioned in her book, not doing these things (health kick) works for a lot of women, but they aren't necessarily dealing with age-related infertility.

In any case, the potent wheatgrass tabs gave me minor heart palpitations when I was taking them (that's why I quit), so I've tried a different brand this go 'round and it seems to be working wonderfully. I started taking Amazing Grass Superfood Blend; it has a grass component (wheatgrass, barley grass, alfalfa, spirulina, chlorella, broccoli, spinach), antioxidant component (acai, maca, carrot, beet, raspberry, rose hips, pineapple, green tea, and acerola cherry), and a probiotic component (FOS, lactobacillus acidophilus, protease, amylase, lipase, lactase, and cellulase). Can tell a difference already! I have much more energy, and af was nice and bright red with a really healthy flow this cycle. Plus, the other 2 cycles I had AWFUL heartburn with the clomid as soon as I took the first pill; no sign of it this time (maybe the probiotics helped on that front?). I'll update and let you know if any of what I'm doing changes the other symptoms I've had on clomid.


----------



## StormySixx

Ceilani...
i finished Clomid on the 21st & Doc said to test on the 25th & i got a positive OPK. Temp went up a tad to 36.8 today...Keeping positive thoughts today! :)

I agree that it's good to focus on our healths rather then the pregnancy possibility. 
Good luck this round Sweetie


----------



## Bravemom

Af arrived for me yesterday :( I'm done with the clomid ,I gave it six months And I'm finished the course ,cobra ,big hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## 03Cobra

Big :hugs: to all of you. Thank you so much for the kindness and your thoughts you have all made this so much easier to deal with I'm really at a loss for words and that doesn't happen often :haha: 

Stormy how are you? Any updates? 

Bravemom- extra big :hugs: I'm sorry af got you also I can only imagine how hard 6 consecutive months of clomid have been 

Ceilani- you don't sound new age-y at all. I have done acupuncture in various stages of my life for different things and am a true believer in the wonders it can do for us. I agree there is something to be said about not putting the complete focus on conceiving only and putting it more on our health but where do we draw that line? Maybe coming up to my 40th I'm feeling more of my clock ticking away and my last bfp albeit 2 yrs ago actually came out of the blue a complete shock although like you did not end well. Who is the author of that book you mentioned? 

I have a call into the fs and am waiting to hear back so until then dh and I have agreed to get on with our lives and put it aside at least for this month and take into consideration whatever he may say I think for us that is the best course of action now. 

Hoping this is a good round for both you and stormy :dust:


----------



## StormySixx

Bravemom said:


> Af arrived for me yesterday :( I'm done with the clomid ,I gave it six months And I'm finished the course ,cobra ,big hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


Booooo :( hate that witch. sorry sweetie
:hugs:


----------



## StormySixx

Hi Everyone.

Temp is staying at 36.8C so no clue whats going on....Hubby is sick but the guy is a trooper & still BD's even if he can't breathe.

I'm trying to stop "feeling" my body & just go with whatever may come. Im on CD 16 and just a bit gassy & bloated. 

Cobra: Hope you & DH can enjoy the month off & relax Big Hugs :hugs:


----------



## Ceilani

Cobra - The book is "Inconceivable" by Julia Indichova (here). The other book I've read (and it helped me a lot) was "The Infertility Cure" by Randine Lewis (here). I also have Lewis' dvd with meditation, yoga, and fertility info on it. Just a note about Julia's book...a few people have been upset that she discusses secondary fertility (she had a daughter 19 mos before trying for #2 and finding out that her blood results/numbers had gone to hell in a handbasket). But a lot of her principles and experiences are similar to Randine's information, and I see that as applicable whether it's primary or secondary infertility one is dealing with. 

Honestly, if I had listened only to my fs (and never gone searching for this board!), I would have assumed that there was nothing I could do to improve the quality of my eggs. I never would have known about CoQ10, DHEA, Royal Jelly, cleaning up my health,etc.

In any case, I hope this is a restful month for you and your DH, and you can start again with a little bit of rejuvenation. :hugs: I don't know what I would do without all you ladies!!

Bravemom - I'm so sorry about AF. :hug: Are you going to call it a day with the clomid? Or are you looking to get more from your doc? Or possibly other options, like IUI?


----------



## StormySixx

Hi. 
Update for me on cd17. Iui was Sunday the 26th. Had mild cramping since. Tonight it feels like AF. I'm doubled over in pain expecting a heavy flow but clearly too soon. Cramps are in the middle mostly & both sides but I feel it in my back & hips. Temp has gone up to 37C. Still no CM. 

Not sure what to make of this & it's extremely painful.


----------



## 03Cobra

Thank you for the book links Ceilani :flower: I 'be added both to my wish list on amazon. How are you doing this round with the clomid? Hopefully the emotional treats have not yet begun :hugs: I am sending you lots of :dust: that you get good news this time around ! 

Stormy- is this amount of pain atypical from your other round? I hope it's subsided a bit for you keeping my fx'd this is your round also.

Bravemom- thinking about you and hope you are keeping your chin up! :hugs: any plans yet on what or how you will pursue? 

Afm enjoyed two nights of lots of :wine: I'm paying for it today :haha: wow when you've stopped for so long altogether it hits you like a ton of bricks. Dh and I spent sometime at the beach yesterday and will be heading back today. So nice to be able to clear my head and relax. Playing phone tag with fs but will make the appt and see what he has to say, for now I'm just going to enjoy and I feel better about that than I thought I would. 

Wishing you ladies a wonderful day :hugs:


----------



## StormySixx

03Cobra said:


> Thank you for the book links Ceilani :flower: I 'be added both to my wish list on amazon. How are you doing this round with the clomid? Hopefully the emotional treats have not yet begun :hugs: I am sending you lots of :dust: that you get good news this time around !
> 
> Stormy- is this amount of pain atypical from your other round? I hope it's subsided a bit for you keeping my fx'd this is your round also.
> 
> Bravemom- thinking about you and hope you are keeping your chin up! :hugs: any plans yet on what or how you will pursue?
> 
> Afm enjoyed two nights of lots of :wine: I'm paying for it today :haha: wow when you've stopped for so long altogether it hits you like a ton of bricks. Dh and I spent sometime at the beach yesterday and will be heading back today. So nice to be able to clear my head and relax. Playing phone tag with fs but will make the appt and see what he has to say, for now I'm just going to enjoy and I feel better about that than I thought I would.
> 
> Wishing you ladies a wonderful day :hugs:

Hi Cobra,
Happy to hear you & DH are enjoying some vino & relaxing time together. :hugs: 

I remember last round being very gassy & crampy as well but it seamed worse this time. The side effects are also lasting much longer even when i stopped my clomid on the 21st. Crossing fingers that this is good signs :) Temp is staying around 37C but hard to tell when i ovulated but we have BD'd alot so combined with iui, i think we are covered :)
Still 11 days till POAS!


----------



## Bravemom

Sorry am lurking at the minute ,really struggling to let go of TTc after almost eight years it's bloody hard ,:nope:Hope you ladies are all ok :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Ceilani

Bravemom - Lurk away hon :hugs: Trying to let go of ttc is very much a real loss, and it's a lot to go through. If you need to vent, read here, stay away, etc...just let us know what we can do to help.

Cobra - You're welcome! This round on clomid feels better than the last. Even if I don't get a bfp this month, I still feel good about cleaning up my health. I took the last clomid yesterday, and now I'm just waiting to ov. Some minor cramping, but just hoping that's a lot of good follies/eggs getting ready to go. I've had a bit of temper today, but working to calm it down b/c I'm sure it's hormones/drugs LOL. 

Stormy - GL!! FX'd for you!


----------



## Bravemom

Ceilani fixed for third time lucky and thank you :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## 03Cobra

:hug: bravemom It's not easy either way you cut it, I know...somehow there always seems to be that tiny lit bit inside of us that keeps hoping. 

Ceilani- Good luck this round keeping everything x'd for you :hugs: Also hoping the temper gets better soon:thumbup: for lots of good follies and eggs! 

Stormy- How are you? Sounds like you got it all covered this round :flower: Now it's just keeping sane till you can poas 

Hoping to do a :happydance: for you ladies soon!


----------



## StormySixx

Hi...

Cobra: thanks..i've actually been real good this round. Staying sane. Somedays i actually forget it's the 2ww. Maybe cuz i have no symptoms to make me think of it.

Ceilani: Thanks hun & same to you Luv

Bravemom: you have my support..Lurk away & say hi :hugs:

My Update: Not much has changed. Temp fluctuates by .1 daily. No sore boobs, not as gassy but really hungry. Hubby & i went out this past weekend & it was nice to not talk about TTC & nerd out with Star Trek. My Sister is visiting for the first time since i moved from east 8 years ago so that's exciting. And she gets to be part of POAS on June 13th :) 

Question: Besides Prenatal vitamins, what kind of supplements are you taking & what are they for? just wondering if there's anything more i can do besides eat healthy & prenatals. I have no problems fertility wise, it's my hubby who has mis-shaped swimmers which cause mobility issues

Talk soon & lots of baby dust to all


----------



## Jax41

I'm here! :flower:

I'm not clomiding it this cycle (having a break from the emotional treats :wacko::haha:) but I've got 4 cycles left so am planning one on one off, FS said it would be okay to do it that way. So d'you mind if I lurk so that I can keep an eye on all you lovelies? :winkwink:

Cobra, glad you're feeling better about things even after a few :wine::wine::haha: and that you and DH are having some good time together, always helps.

Ceilani, 3rd time lucky for you I'm sure :hugs::hugs:

Stormy, no symptom spotting okay it'll send you :wacko: but good luck hun!! :thumbup:


----------



## Ceilani

Hey Jax!! Good to hear from you, and I hope this cycle off is well taken. 

I scheduled an appt with a different fs next week. I've been seeing an OB who specializes in infertility, but she's not able to do IUI or work with further treatment beyond clomid. I've found some good info on DHEA that has me kind of excited about it again, so I'm going to bring it up with the fs next week and see about taking the full recommended dose of 75 mg/day. I'm hopeful for this cycle, but not crazily so...it's finally beginning to sink in that while a diagnosis of DOR/POA isn't a death knell for fertility, it will take me longer than someone without that diagnosis (I essentially have 40 y/o eggs). So I'm hoping to keep my regimen good for the next 3 months, and hopefully that will have an effect on my egg quality.

I read more about DHEA here:
https://www.centerforhumanreprod.com/dhea.html

:dust: to all of you wonderful ladies; I'm praying we have babies in belly soon!


----------



## 03Cobra

Welcome back Jax :hugs: That sounds like a good plan! I hope this is the one that helps you get to :cloud9: 

Ceilani how are you doing? I read that link to the dhea study pretty amazing stuff there. Did you book an appt with the new fs? How are you doing this round, hopefully you' re faring better with the emotional treats than other times. 

Stormy any news yet? Maybe the time has passed a bit quicker for you!

Bravemom sending you lots of :hugs: I hope you are doing a bit better also! 

Afm I saw my fs today who like you Ceilani is a ob who specializes in infertility, after a very long :cry: in his office and feeling like a complete :dohh: for breaking down after hearing he's not too keen on keeping me on clomid. So it's another slew of tests and a hysteroscopy to come as he thinks perhaps I have a blockage in my tube, which given my history might make sense...who knows anymore :shrug: I am on an off clomid cycle he prescribed one more for next cycle should I not have a bfp this one. Which is highly unlikely so hey at least it's one more cycle of clomid that's good right? After all of this it might be a visit to the jones clinic but dh and I will have to talk more about how far can we realistically go...

Wow that's a book. I'm sorry ladies to babble on...

:hug: and :dust: that we all can reach :cloud9: soon!


----------



## Milty

:hi: HI all

I am starting clomid next cycle which will be in a few days. I never thought I would be here because I have hyper O but that has led to immature eggs and no :baby:. So I'm going out on a limb and hoping Clomid can improve my egg Quality. 

So the obvious days would be 5-9. I'm a bit worried since I O early in my cycle that it will be to late or cause me to O earlier. I usually O on CD 13 but cd 12 is not uncommon and I have O'd as early as CD 10.

So first month will be an experiment. I may try days 4-8 but I'm really Leary of making more follies as that is my problem. 

Sorry for the book!!


----------



## 03Cobra

Hi Milty, welcome :flower: Did your dr say why they gave you clomid if the problem isn't o'ing? I might venture to guess that usually you will o 5-10 days after taking your last pill so that would push your o back a bit. Good luck to you!

How is everyone else doing? :dust: to all. Keeping my fx'd for some good news soon


----------



## Milty

Oh I'm unexplained and it is just something to try.

I suspect my eggs are not maturing enough. I think my doc may believe me now.


----------



## babydust2me

Good morning ladies! Mind if I join? I'm going two years of ttc'ing number 3. Ive had 4 early miscarriages. In the last year and just finished my first round of clomid. 50mg cd5-9. No bfp so I'm now starting my 2nd and don't know if I should switch the days too???? I'm thinking 4-8 this round too. Any thoughts? I o'd on cd13 last month which is late for me too. I'm usually cd9-11. Milty you may be right about the eggs not having time to mature since we both o early! Makes perfect sense to me!


----------



## babydust2me

Also I just searched a lot of charts on fertility friend and the vast majority of clomid bfps with a o day of cd13 were taken Cd 3-7. Some cd4-8 and only a couple Cd 5-9. Ugh...not sure whet to do....


----------



## 03Cobra

Welcome baby dust, good luck on this round of clomid! 

I took all three rounds on cd 3-7 dr said it really didn't matter however he had better success with helping to get a bfp those days but if for some reason I forgot that it didn't matter to do 4-8.

Stormy, ceilani, jax, bravemom how are you ladies doing? :hug: thinking about all of you and sending lots of :dust: your way!


----------



## Ceilani

Hi all! Fresh back from a few of days on vacation and kind of wishing I was still in the mountains!!

Welcome Milty and babydust =) You know, I'm an early O'er too; I'm convinced immature eggs have been a problem for me the last year (usually O between CD 10-12). My first round of Clomid I O'd on CD 14. O since then O has been around the same time. My temps this cycle have been a little funky and I didn't get a clear positive OPK, but my CD 21 progesterone showed I did O; I'm just not entirely sure when. :shrug:

Cobra - How are you doing hon? I did book an appt with the fs, and had it last Friday. She's switching me from Clomid to Femara and switching the days, too. Instead of 5-9 I'll be taking the pills 3-7. She said she's seen greater success rates taking the drugs earlier; I guess the reasoning is that follicle recruitment begins very quickly, and the point is to get more follicles since my eggs aren't of the best quality and I don't have a whole lot. She wants to do an HSG at the beginning of my next cycle, and I'll be doing my first round if IUI as well. She's on a mission to get me pregnant, and I like that. :thumbup: My 25 mg DHEA pills came in the post while I was gone. I talked to the fs about taking them, and she saw no reason not to start the 75 mg dosage with my next cycle.

I'll keep everyone updated on how this change goes. Babydust, keep us up with how this cycle goes for you!


----------



## Milty

My doc said when you O early taking it days 3-7 has the same effect as days 5-9 for others. So for us days 3-7 helps produce better quality eggs or more mature ones. 

If you take them days 5 -9 then O a few days later it doesn't give you the most benifit. 

Of course I'm totally trusting her on this since I have not taken it before.


----------



## Milty

Ok I took my first pill last night and this morning I woke up with the worst tender breast I have ever had when not breast feeding! They are sooo bad I feel like I'm feeding a newborn. 

Is this normal? Am I the only one?


----------



## Bravemom

Hi all sorry I've been Mia ,had decided not to try this month but just couldn't ignore the agonising o pains and cm so I tested today got my smiley and you can guess the rest :blush::haha:It's very hard after 8 years to switch off :( but hopefully I'm in with a chance this month ,:thumbup:Hiws everyone !welcome newbies :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Ceilani

Bravemom - :happydance: Yep, it's hard not to try. There's always that "what if?" stuck in the head.

Milty - I wish my previous doc would have mentioned that! My new fs has said that starting on day 5 was too late, and what your fs told you makes so much sense. I'm kind of excited to see if changing days does anything for my follicle count/maturity. Also, I never had tender bbs when taking the pills; the agonizing tenderness always came around CD 22, when my progesterone was spiking (feeling the soreness now, actually!). Maybe bring it up with your doc?

:dust: to all!


----------



## 03Cobra

:thumbup: Bravemom ! There always is that chance and it's hard to turn it off at a moments notice fx'd for you this month.

Ceilani- That is amazing news :hugs: I'm very glad your new FS is on that mission with you and seems like you're having a lot of changes which might just do the trick to get you that bfp again sooner. Have you looked at the differences between Femara and Clomid? My understanding is that there are less "emotional treats" with Femara, and sometimes has a greater benefit to those that didnt find it with Clomid. Good luck! Keep us posted on how these changes are working for you. 

Afm, I'll admit I have been lurking a bit..been crazy busy with work and the added stress of dh's dd and her tantrums..I can't believe I"m saying that about a 30yr old with two kids :dohh: and the drama with her have caused some havoc for us. Luckily for her and mostly for dh I'm not on a clomid cycle and able to deal with them rationally :haha: a one month break from this has been good for my mental state overall and I"m just waiting for af in the next few days before we begin our next go around of testing/clomid and new referrals if need be. Trying to stay positive that it won't go that far, but being realistic that it just may have to. 

Milty, I didnt experience sore bbs on clomid either, how is your round going? 

How is everyone else doing? Stormy? Babydust? Jax? 

:dust: to everyone!


----------



## Milty

My boobs were better by the second day and normal by the third. That first day though was the worst my boobs have ever felt. That being said it was totally manageable to me but I've breast feed for a year...had I not I would have panicked and went to the doc.

So mood wise has been really good! Infact day 2 was abnormally good almost like I was on drugs. I've never taken drugs so I don't really know but it sure seemed like it. When I was at work sitting there quietly I just started giggling for no reason at all and I couldn't stop. Day 3 was similar but not quiet as happy. :haha:

I've had no other symptoms. No headache or hot flashes nothing. I find my reactions strange. It makes me wonder if this is some clue into what's wrong with me. 

I start estrogen today CD8 and we will see how that goes. I've been OPKing and my lines are already getting darker. Plus my CM is wet which is normal for me. If my body acts like it normally does I think I will O on CD12. 

Again sorry for the book


----------



## Milty

So it's CD 9 and my temp is dropping and OPKS are getting darker. I thought cd 12 would be it but maybe not. Could be CD10.


----------



## StormySixx

Hi Everyone..
Sorry was MIA with my sister visiting then all the flooding up here (we are safe & Dry)

A little update: Round 2 was unsuccessful. Started Clomid on the 17th & now waiting for my positive OPK to go in for IUI (Thank the baby gods the road is open east bound . The hot flashes have been constant this round, feels like my face is on permanent sunburn. 

Hope everyone is doing well
:hugs:


----------



## 03Cobra

Stormy, I'm glad that you fared well during the flooding! Sorry to hear about the first round turning out that way, I am keeping my fx'd that this round will work out more positively for you! 

Milty hoping you got your pos opk! 

Afm I got af yesterday in full force which really surprised me so it's off for another round of bloods this friday and the start of another clomid round.. I'll have to call the fs to book my hsg for next week according to the book of instructions I got from him last time :dohh: I can't keep it all straight...I do have a question though for you ladies...while typically I was about a 32-36 day cycle, with clomid that went down to 31- 29- 28 and this time without clomid I had a 26 day cycle anyone else experience this? While I"m sure it's fine and probably better that my cycles are shortening I wonder what will happen after all of this? 

How is everyone else doing? Hope you ladies are well! Big :hug: and :dust: for everyone


----------



## hope4rainbow

I'd like to join! My cycle just started again after my 2nd m/c since October. I'm supposed to start my Clomid tomorrow (my first time to take it). I am going out of the country on Sunday, which makes me a little nervous. Anyone have troubling side effects?


----------



## Milty

I got my positive OPK today but have not BD enough! I O within hours of a positive :nope:

Hope: sorry for your losses many if us here understand that:hugs:
I had no side effects and took it 3-7.


----------



## Jax41

I'm here! :thumbup: Sorry I've been AWOL for so long, work has kept me away, how dare it!

Stormy, glad you didn't get too wet!

Milty, you got one in last night, surely that'll be alright? :shrug:

Hope :hi: nice to meet you! I didn't think I had scarey side effects until I had a break this cycle and I've not missed the emotional rollercoaster, hot sweats, O pains and bloating at all! :thumbup:

Cobra!!! My little buddy :hugs: So sorry to hear DSD has been misbehaving (they never grow up do they? :wacko:) but hey good job you were on a break from the 'emotional treats'! I don't know what to say about your cycles love, the clomid hasn't changed the length of mine, how about asking the FS when you next see him? And what d'you mean about not 'keeping it all straight'? I'm confused!

AFM - on clomid break this cycle (and amen for that...) there was me thinking that it wasn't doing anything bc I still wasn't preg but having not taken it this time round I'm noticing that I'm not feeling all the usual things I have done before, if that makes any sense at all! :wacko::haha: So - 2 shags, in the tww, chances on a scale of 1-10 = 0 :haha: I mean why change the habit of a lifetime :shrug:


----------



## Milty

Jax -so glad to hear from you! They say breaks from clomid are good and sometimes the effects linger on for a month or two!

Two shags is not bad! More than I got this time:thumbup:


----------



## Jax41

Milty said:


> Jax -so glad to hear from you! They say breaks from clomid are good and sometimes the effects linger on for a month or two!
> 
> Two shags is not bad! More than I got this time:thumbup:

Thanks Milty! :thumbup: I'm hoping that's the case, I've got 4 cycles of the lovely 'emotional treats' (as Cobra calls them :haha:) to take, only a low dose 50mg, but the FS said I could do a cycle on then off so that's my plan for the next few months. He also said that he wouldn't prescribe me anymore after this so I'm trying to make it last as long as poss!!

Two shags is about our limit a month, I'm lucky if I make 3 :dohh:


----------



## 03Cobra

Welcome Rainbow, good luck to you this round of clomid...troubling side effects hmmm lets see, feeling like you've been in a sauna out of the blue- hot flashes...and not knowing how you'll react to a simple hello- emotional treats:dohh:..other than those two things that just crept up on me nothing I can think of..:haha: I will say however they started my second round in and progressively got worse as my dose was upped. On the bright side I've heard a few people say that it didnt do a thing to them, so fx'd that you're one of those! 

Milty maybe you got the timing good on this one despite everything..it only takes one! Fx'd for you.

Jax my dear friend :yipee: and :hug: on your return, hope that you're doing well on your break from all of this. My Fs also said that clomid will stay around usually a month or so after you stop taking it, so one on and one off is a good way to approach it. Now is always the time to change the habit, though 4 shags this month for us is also not the greatest can't seem to shake the stresses around us off right now :nope: I found out quickly it didnt help to throw a :hissy: only compounded the problem, lol. 

Afm started my last round of 150mg of Clomid FS refuses to keep me on for 6 months and basically gave me this last round because i :cry: in his office last time :dohh: Started the first one last night and between these awful yellow fly bites and the hot flashes that started within half hour of taking it I had a great night :haha: Going in for bloods again this morning, and have an hsg booked for next tuesday...hopefully that will give me some good news...Just trying to keep my head above water for this month and take it a day as it goes until dh and I decide how far we're willing to go with all of this, and how far the money can stretch with other options :shrug:

Wow now I"m keeping up with the writing a book..sorry ladies :flower:

:dust: and hoping to hear some wonderful news from someone soon!!


----------



## Blythe

Hello girls. 

Can I join? I'm 41 and I have been TTC #2 since jan 2011. I have tried Chinese medicine, soy, dhea, vit b6, vit d3, coq10, vitex, black cohosh, ding quai, acupuncture, fertility yoga and a load of other bollox!! 

Had follicle count scan 10-11, amh 6.4 uk scale, clear hsg, fsh around 7.8, sc 29m

I'm starting clomid 50mg next week and I'm going to take it with black cohosh as there was a trial where it was shown to increase preg rates by 170%


----------



## Bravemom

Cobra glad you got another stab at the clomid :thumbup:fixed this is your month . Welcome to the newbies too and good luck everyone else :hugs::hugs:AFM no sign of o yet and I got a positive opk ten days ago so I'm just waiting on af now . The clomid has totally messed up my cycles :growlmad:but if I had a chance I would do it all again :blush::haha:love you ladies :hugs:


----------



## Milty

Well I thought I was going to O on CD 12 as in the miring my OPK was sooo close to positive I counted it. I figured it would be positive in the afternoon but didn't get to test. That night it was lighter. Well I tested CD 13 and it was positive :happydance:. 

So I manged to get bd in. However my temp went down today cd 14 and I have another positive OPK. So maybe this will be good and I can get more sexy time. I'm just not used to late O and all this...


----------



## Milty

:hi: Hi Blythe!

:hugs: Bmom


----------



## Bravemom

You best get used to it milty as clomid really does mess things up but I'm sure you can work round it with Dtd :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## 03Cobra

Welcome Blythe! Good luck to you on this first round :thumbup:

Bravemom-Thank you and :hugs: How are you? I'm keeping everything fx'd for you that af stays away! 

Milty that is great news! Hope you've gotten lots of :sex: in after your pos opk :thumbup: and :dust:

I agree with Bmom my cycles have been very different since Clomid as well. 

Ceilani :hug: hope you're doing okay with your new changes!


----------



## Milty

Well having a delayed O did help me get some BD! I was worried the first cycle would be wasted.

Now I'm looking at my chart & OPKS and I think I've had 2 LH surges and O's.

I O more than 1 egg all the time so not unusual but it usually happens all at once. (The reason for my infertility). This time I had all my usual signs & feelings with the temp drop & rise ...then I did it all over again :shrug:

Weird


----------



## StormySixx

Thanks ladies for well wishes

This round is a mess....Clear blue has given me no positives...close but not darker. Hubby cant get next days off so we are to a proactive iui & hope i ovulate soon. Crossing fingers we arent wasting $500

Good luck everyone!


----------



## StormySixx

Went for iui this AM after lying & saying i got a positive OPK (hubby couldn't get monday off) And when i got home i actually got my positive :D 

Boys are in...Just waiting on egg to drop in the next 24 hours :)

This my last round of clomid. Then im on a forced 2 month break


----------



## Milty

Yeah!!! Good luck!!

Did you do a trigger shot?


----------



## Bravemom

Good luck stormy :kiss:


----------



## 03Cobra

FX'd for you Stormy!!! 

Bravemom :hugs: Hope that you are doing well! 

Milty-that does seem a little wierd, but wierd can be good and hopefully that's a good sign for you. 

How is everyone else? Ceilani you're keeping us in suspense with your changes, hoping it is working out for the better..Fx'd for you!

Jax- you pop in and just as quickly you're out! :haha: Hope you're enjoying yourself! 

Wishing everyone has a great Monday!


----------



## Bravemom

Hi cobra :kiss:I'm good Hun thanks for asking . Looks like I haven't o this month even thou I got a plus opk :shrug:just waiting on af now . Keeping busy with my new puppy and trying to lose 21 pounds for summer holidays :haha:which is in five weeks time lol . How are you lovely lady ? :hugs::hugs: p. s is that your dog in your pic ? :hugs:


----------



## StormySixx

Hi Ladies...

Thanks everyone for their fingers crossed :) I'm feeling real good today. Temp dropped yesterday then went up this AM. so must of O'd last night...now the 2ww

Milty...I don't get trigger shots because it's my hubby's boys that can't swim so that why we iui. I ovulate just fine but they put me on Clomid so there are more targets.

Good to see you Bravemom & Cobra :hugs:


----------



## Milty

Ok guys I take back all that I said about no symptoms! 

I have the worst cramps on my left Ovary and I'm 3DPO...when does this go away?


----------



## Ceilani

Hi all,

Been flying under the radar here. We got the results back of some genetic testing last week, and I found out I'm positive as a premutation carrier for Fragile X (in hindsight, I think my new RE suspected this, which is why she ordered the test. Apparently, early diminished ovarian reserve is a symptom of FX.). Basically, I have one good x chrom and one mutated. Passing on a full mutation to my children would mean either autism or severe mental disability. DH and I have been gutted. 

The RE recommended we cancel the Femara/IUI for now, so we've taken this cycle off. We have a new appt with her on the 19th of this month. The nurse told us she is going to recommend IVF with preimplantation diagnosis (they'd essentially be able to test my embryos for the mutation, and only put back the healthy ones). But my insurance doesn't cover IVF. :cry: If we can't find financing for the procedure, our other option is to go ahead with Femara/IUI and have CVS done on any resulting pregnancy at 10 weeks, with the subsequent option to terminate if a full mutation is discovered (it's possible to pass on either the full mutation or premutation, like I have. The premutation is less severe; manifests as DOR for women and dementia in older age for men.). 

We are feeling so lost and depressed right now. The 19th can't get here fast enough. I suspect I'll be doing a lot of lurking in the meantime.

I have everything crossed for the ladies here, though. I'm truly hoping for BFP for all of you!


----------



## skittles2013

Hi Ladies, can I join? I'm 35, turning 36 later this year. I had a baby boy last year and want to start ASAP because it took so long to have my last one. I went straight to clomid this time and am now 3 dpo. I took a trigger shot so it's hard to say which symptoms are from the shot. I'm feeling very bloated, and tired.

Hope we get some BFP's this month!


----------



## StormySixx

Ceilani said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Been flying under the radar here. We got the results back of some genetic testing last week, and I found out I'm positive as a premutation carrier for Fragile X (in hindsight, I think my new RE suspected this, which is why she ordered the test. Apparently, early diminished ovarian reserve is a symptom of FX.). Basically, I have one good x chrom and one mutated. Passing on a full mutation to my children would mean either autism or severe mental disability. DH and I have been gutted.
> 
> The RE recommended we cancel the Femara/IUI for now, so we've taken this cycle off. We have a new appt with her on the 19th of this month. The nurse told us she is going to recommend IVF with preimplantation diagnosis (they'd essentially be able to test my embryos for the mutation, and only put back the healthy ones). But my insurance doesn't cover IVF. :cry: If we can't find financing for the procedure, our other option is to go ahead with Femara/IUI and have CVS done on any resulting pregnancy at 10 weeks, with the subsequent option to terminate if a full mutation is discovered (it's possible to pass on either the full mutation or premutation, like I have. The premutation is less severe; manifests as DOR for women and dementia in older age for men.).
> 
> We are feeling so lost and depressed right now. The 19th can't get here fast enough. I suspect I'll be doing a lot of lurking in the meantime.
> 
> I have everything crossed for the ladies here, though. I'm truly hoping for BFP for all of you!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
We are here for you and any support you need, find us 
It's been a hard road & theres alot of bumps..but you'll get there.


----------



## StormySixx

Milty said:


> Ok guys I take back all that I said about no symptoms!
> 
> I have the worst cramps on my left Ovary and I'm 3DPO...when does this go away?

Did you have an iui? because when i do i cramp & bloat for days.


----------



## Milty

Ceilani: :hugs: oh honey I'm gutted for you as well. I have been following your progress longer than just being on this thread. I know how much you want a LO. It does look like you are in the care of good doctors who are Truely trying to offer you choices instead of writing you off. One other thing I've heard of some doing is donor eggs IVF. 

Just remember you don't have to decide right now. Take the time to greive your loss of having your baby the way you always thought it would be.


----------



## Milty

StormySixx said:


> Milty said:
> 
> 
> Ok guys I take back all that I said about no symptoms!
> 
> I have the worst cramps on my left Ovary and I'm 3DPO...when does this go away?
> 
> Did you have an iui? because when i do i cramp & bloat for days.Click to expand...

No I just timed BD


----------



## Milty

Skittles :hi: I'm 3 DPO as well


----------



## skittles2013

Milty said:


> Skittles :hi: I'm 3 DPO as well

Yay, cycle buddy!

How are you feeling?


----------



## Milty

I'm hopefully but also worried about the really bad cramps I'm having.

I'm hopping it's not OHSS:nope:


----------



## skittles2013

Milty said:


> I'm hopefully but also worried about the really bad cramps I'm having.
> 
> I'm hopping it's not OHSS:nope:

how much clomid did you take?


----------



## Milty

Only 50 mg


----------



## skittles2013

Milty said:


> Only 50 mg

oh you shouldn't have OHSS. Good luck!!!


----------



## Bravemom

Ceilani I'm so sorry Hun praying that things can still work out for you :kiss::hugs:


----------



## 03Cobra

Ceilani big :hug: for you I was hoping for a better update from you, I am sending you lots of strength to get past this hurdle. I agree with milty it seems you've come up with a good set of dr.s that are willing and able to help you with options and that is a big positive in all of this, sometimes we just have to adjust the course of things to get the outcome we desire.


----------



## Bravemom

Cobra thinking of you :hugs::hugs:


----------



## 03Cobra

Bravemom :hugs: Thank you :flower: I guess I'm doing okay I'm really not sure what to make of today's hsg besides wanting to kick my dr in the face after I'm clenching with tears as he asks me is that hurting? Really? :shrug: what do you think doc, :haha: anyhow made it through the day at work however got home doubled over in pain and now a fever or is it a hot flash...sheesh they really should consider these different things all intermingled..ok long story short I have a completely blocked left tube and my right isn't doing so hot either. Going to keep going this round and see what happens and if nothing then I will have to book a lap. 

Yes Bravemom that's my pup albeit an older picture of her she is now 4 and a 98 pound monster that considering is scared of the 8 lb cat they are amusing to watch together especially when the cat attaches herself to the dogs face like an alien:haha:

You got a new pup? What kind? That is a wonderful distraction and Hohn so cute I'm sure

Ceilani sweetie lurk away and know if you want to get anything off your chest you always can :hugs:

Stormy any updates? Milty how about you? 

Jax have you gone Mia again :growlmad: just teasing dear I hope you are doing well!

Ok I think I need to catch some :sleep: I'm babbling everyone's eyes off. 

Fx'd for some good news soon ladies !


----------



## Milty

Cobra to me a lap is sooooo much easier than an HSG.

Your out the whole time and even kinda out for the first 2 hours after...

Also they can fix most of what they find not just tell you what's wrong


----------



## Bravemom

Cobra ouchy :nope:hope you feel better soon . Good luck with the lap :thumbup:yes I got a mini jack Russell he's adorable but a little pest . He's eight weeks on Saturday :thumbup:


----------



## StormySixx

Cobra
i had an HSG when we first decided to check out if we we're having physical issues. It was horrible! They also booked me for an internal ultra sound that same day as well...Let's just say that nurse was a bit scared when i gave her the death stare when she did the ultrasound.
Hope it works out & the Docs can help. I'm learning this is so complex, it amazes me kids get preggo so easily. :S

As for me..We had the iui Sunday, i'm pretty sure i O'd that night into monday. Much more reasonable this round at day 15 rather then the last 2 at day 10 (Avoid First response OPK. They give false positives with Clomid) Not feeling much besides the taste in my mouth is like i spent all day licking stamps. Yuck but who knows what thats from. If this round isn't successful, we have an Apt with Doc to see what the options are. Because my hubby has miss-shaped sperm, he's afraid they can't get thru the egg. And they don't swim that well. But as Hubby says: Third times a charm & we won't need that appt. I hope he's right.

Ceilani: Big hugs & hope you are well

Bravemom,Milty, Skittles Big hugs too & good luck!


----------



## Bravemom

Stormy fixed for third time lucky Hun :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## 03Cobra

Good luck Stormy and thank you :flower::hugs:

Milty, all I can say is that I don't ever want to have one of those done again! 

Bravemom--ooo a mini Jack Russell, he has got to be soo adorable and they are extremely smart too! I've been itching to get another dog but dh thinks a dog, cat and a bird are enough for now :haha: Although anytime I show him a Jack Russell I break him down a bit on that one...He must be keeping you busy they're a ball of energy. :thumbup:


----------



## Milty

Did any of you guys get sitting on clomid?


----------



## 03Cobra

Not sure what you mean by get sitting?


----------



## Milty

grrr spelling

I mean spotting :dohh:


----------



## Bravemom

Milty said:


> Did any of you guys get sitting on clomid?

:haha:I firstly thought it said shitting :haha:No Hun I didn't :hugs:


----------



## 03Cobra

lol bravemom...Milty no I didnt get any either.


----------



## Rulitos

Hi ladies can i join? I´m in the tww on my first round of clomid after ttc since nov.

I havent been ovulating in a long time so the dr put me on 50mg days 5-9. I had pretty bad cramping on day 14 and 15 so we bd´d like mad cd13, 14 and 15 but havent been able to get any in since then (now i´m on day 19). All my ovary tenderness and cramping ended yesterday so i´m hoping we didnt stop the bd too soon.

I´ve been pretty exhausted since around cd13, sluggish, no interest in life. But also, NOT SLEEPING WELL at night. the combination is driving me mad! Peeing a lot, thirsty a lot, and have been very bloated. From about cd8-13 i had lower back pain but thankfully that has eased off.

Also...i had lots of hair growth on my chin and upper lip! Awful!

I´m confused as to when i should test/expect AF....i´ve been averaging 31 days without ovulation but i´ve got no idea what day i should poas. Any ideas?


----------



## skittles2013

Cobra I had both HSG and a lap, lap was a piece of cake in comparison b/c you're not really conscious.

Milty, I spotted for my first pregnancy. I actually thought it was my period b/c it was around the time it was due and there was a lot of it.


----------



## skittles2013

Rulitos said:


> Hi ladies can i join? I´m in the tww on my first round of clomid after ttc since nov.
> 
> I havent been ovulating in a long time so the dr put me on 50mg days 5-9. I had pretty bad cramping on day 14 and 15 so we bd´d like mad cd13, 14 and 15 but havent been able to get any in since then (now i´m on day 19). All my ovary tenderness and cramping ended yesterday so i´m hoping we didnt stop the bd too soon.
> 
> I´ve been pretty exhausted since around cd13, sluggish, no interest in life. But also, NOT SLEEPING WELL at night. the combination is driving me mad! Peeing a lot, thirsty a lot, and have been very bloated. From about cd8-13 i had lower back pain but thankfully that has eased off.
> 
> Also...i had lots of hair growth on my chin and upper lip! Awful!
> 
> I´m confused as to when i should test/expect AF....i´ve been averaging 31 days without ovulation but i´ve got no idea what day i should poas. Any ideas?

Hi Rulitos, how did you know you were not ovulating?


----------



## Milty

Well this was at 5dpo so I thought it might be something to do with my ovaries

:hi: Rulitos

How do you know you have O'd yet? Did you OPK ?

It's hard to say when to test for sure maybe cd 30


----------



## skittles2013

Milty said:


> Well this was at 5dpo so I thought it might be something to do with my ovaries
> 
> :hi: Rulitos
> 
> How do you know you have O'd yet? Did you OPK ?
> 
> It's hard to say when to test for sure maybe cd 30

You had a huge dip on 5 dpo, was that implantation or what? I think the bleeding I had was implantation.


----------



## Milty

Well now that's the million dollar question


----------



## skittles2013

LOL, sorry for my rhetorical question. I meant, I think it's implantation. Unless you're temping inconsistently. 

I hope and pray for you that it is. is this your first?


----------



## Milty

No I have 1 DS that is 10 

I'm pretty infertile so I'd be surprised if just taking Clomid 1 month did it!

Then I'd smack myself for not trying it sooner


----------



## Rulitos

skittles2013 said:


> Hi Rulitos, how did you know you were not ovulating?




Milty said:


> How do you know you have O'd yet? Did you OPK ?
> 
> It's hard to say when to test for sure maybe cd 30

I had two rounds of follicle tracking and both times i had lots of tiny follicles (more than 12 on each ovary) but none of them matured or were released. Based on these tests the dr said i´ve not been ovulating.

He said to try the clomid first round (this round) and then if i have to go to a 2nd round we´ll do follicle tracking again to see how the clomid is working.

I dont know that i o´d for sure...but just going on the terrible pain i had for those days 13, 14,15...

Oh gosh this is horrible...waiting...

I cant locate OPKs where i live at the moment (am overseas)


----------



## Milty

You might try ordering from amazon or amazon UK because the UK one ships to more places!

Sometimes the pain actually comes after O or sometimes way before! So I would play it safe and say early testing would be CD 26 but safe testing CD30


----------



## skittles2013

Milty, I'm the same, I feel so infertile. It took me forever to get my BFP the first time that I actually thought I had started my period. I remember taking a test that morning and at that point I thought I was already out (total lack of confidence in my reproductive system). I threw away the stick before it even finished. It wasn't until the next day I accidentally spilled my bathroom trash can and saw that that it dawned on me that I could be preggers. Of course, a day later is never accurate so I took another test. Now here we are again, who knows how long this will take for me.:shrug:


----------



## Knm1516

Hi ladies. Im 37 n on my 2nd round of clomid. This time my ovaries were twitching like crazy!!! Hasnt happened before. Has this happened to anyone else? Its not one of the climid side effects.


----------



## StormySixx

Hi Everyone,

Well round 3 was unsuccessful :cry:
Waiting on my Doctor to see if we try a 4th round before my appt with him on the 31st or do i start the 2 month break off clomid 

hope all of you are well :hugs:


----------



## Milty

Stormy :hugs:


Mine was unsuccessful as well. Today is my CD1. 

Overall I didn't have many of the common side effects. I had extremely tender breast the first day I took the meds ...normal from then on. I had a tad more bloating than usual at O and day before AF (could be from summer heat). Everything else was normal for me.

I did get bloods done at 10 DPO interestingly my Progestrone was 31.9 US scale. I was on P but in the past when on P I tested at only 18. I was not monitored so I do not know how many follies I had.


I will do 50mg of Clomid again CD 3-7, estrogen CD 8-12 and then P during 2 WW. 

I am also having a lap done Wed.


----------



## 03Cobra

:hugs: Stormy I"m sorry to hear this wasnt your month. Hopefully your dr. will have another course of action for you when you hear back. Any reason why there would be a 2 month break after 3 rounds? Most times they will try it for 6 rounds before taking a break from Clomid, unless of course you're lucky enough to have a dr. like mine that won't go past 3 rounds. 

Milty good luck with your lap on Wed. :flower:

Afm I'm cd 18 today. Had my last go at 150mg of Clomid only because the dr. felt sorry for me last visit and gave me one more round :shrug: Interestingly this round I havent felt much of what I did the others, except for insane hot flashes and a lot of bloating, but since my hsg results it kind of feels like a waste to even have taken them. :dohh: I guess only time will tell, until then going to try to enjoy this wonderful summer heat. 

Bmom, Ceilani, Jax.. thinking about each of you :hug:


----------



## StormySixx

Thanks Milty & Cobra

Doc Chose to do a 4th round while i wait for my appt the 31st. They prefer to take a break after 3 because it can cause Cysts. But Holy Doodle am i fed up with the perma Hot Flashes & just feeling like Crap all day.

We'll see how this one goes & what the doc will say.


----------



## 03Cobra

Fx'd this is your round Stormy! I'm glad you got the chance with another till your appt :flower: I hear you on the perma hot flashes :haha: doesnt help in this 100 degree heat either, but it's all part of what we'll go through to get our bfp...

Milty how was your lap? i hope you're doing well and maybe got a few more answers. 

Bmom, :hugs: how's your new puppy getting along? and how are you? 

Hope everyone has a great Friday! I actually have this complete weekend off, can't wait to hit the beach :happydance:


----------



## Milty

My lap actually didn't go very well. I'm still in the hospital recovering now. Long story short a specialist had to be brought in and I had to be opened op regular surgery style. My left Ovary and Tube had to be removed . My doc gas a very positive outlook on me TTC now. I understand everything and I really do have a better outlook now but it's kind of all be so shocking and a little much to take in. 

I have the full story in my journal ...I'm just to drugged up to write it again. Not that I wasn't out of it a little the first time :haha:


----------



## hope4rainbow

First round of clomid after two losses within a year. 50mg and BFP 14 dpo! I'll be starting progesterone and lovenox injections today! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Test.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## StormySixx

Congrats Hope!!!

Milty, hope you recover quickly!!!

Cobra, its been horrible with the heat we've had & no AC. feel like a big giant sunburnt overheated tomatoe!!! We start OPK's today so just waiting for the yes to go for iui #4! *crossing fingers &toes*

Hope everyone else is well! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Congrats hope!!


----------



## hope4rainbow

Milty, hope your recovery is going well!:hugs:


----------



## Ceilani

Yay Hope! Congratulations!

Milty...I hope you are recovering well, hun. FX'd this is the beginning of a good path forward for you.

Cobra...checking in, hun! Doing much better after speaking with a genetic counselor. She took a look at my stuff and basically said I only have a 5% chance of passing on a full X chrom mutation to my child. DH and I felt comfortable enough with that number to move forward without IVF (which is good, b/c we couldn't afford the $23k/round she quoted us, anyway!).

I finished my first round of Femara earlier this week, and had ov confirmed for today (CD 12) when I went in to my U/S (only 1 x 0.8mm follie = very worried!! But the doc had blood drawn, and progesterone is 2.4, LH 20. The rest of the little buggers had already left my ovary!). Drs orders for tonight: :sex: lol!

I also had my DHEA levels drawn after supplementing 50 mg per day for the last month. They're in the low 500's now, and she wants me to stay with 50 mg. Also on CoQ10 600 mg, along with fish oil. Hoping that combo gives me a good egg!

Femara has been nice compared to my days on clomid...side effects have been nil, EWCM lasted 2 days, and lining is thick at 11mm. Horrible cramps for ov today, but I'm hoping that's a good sign. :thumbup:

Thinking of all of you, and wishing :cloud9: news for everyone!


----------



## Milty

Ceilani that's good news!! I agree 5% is very low.

So nice to know you don't have side effects this time too!


AFM I'm doing much better. I'm just hanging out at home recovering.


----------



## Rulitos

Hi Ladies
Good to read the updates and hugs to everyone for their respectives news...the good and the ´to be improved´.
AFM, i just had a scan on cd14 and have a lovely follie at 20mm!!!!! After clomid 50mg. My lining is at 5.2mm so this needs some thickening. Going to get some baby asprin. I´ll be able to bd tonight (cd14) and tomorrow (cd15) and friday (cd17). This should be okay...right?!

Please reassure a sister here...


----------



## StormySixx

Hi Ladies...

Hope everyone is doing well!

i see no one has posted in a while :( miss hearing from you all.

Round 4 was a flop, so on a 2 mth break than 2 or 3 more rounds of clomid/iui. If that doesn't work, we have to switch to IVF. Which is kinda scary.

Hope to hear from you soon, if you've changed threads, let me know where to join :)


:hugs:


----------



## Milty

I haven't changed threads or anything I'm just still recovering from surgery. I am much better and actually working again some. 

Bmom has decided to move on and is no longer TTC. Jax only pops in every once in a while.


----------



## Rulitos

i´m still here...waiting for a bfp or af...am on cycle day 31 / 13dpo so by monday i should know what´s what...


----------



## mills78

Hiya 

Im new to the forum . im 35 and have endometrisis i have had 2 laps to try remove it. 
Ive been trying for 2 years with no luck ,
I had a HSG end july which showed my left tube is bloked with scare tissue and is no good my right tube is still working 
I have just done my first month on Clomid cycle 2-6 100 mg which im taking for 3 months 
Im curreinly on cycle day 13 
Did any have really bad bloating i look like im preganant !! also had very bad pains in my back and right ovarie is this normal ? 

Any one in the same boat ? 

:help::


----------



## Ceilani

/lurk off

Hi Mills, welcome!

I did have bloating and ovary pain while on Clomid. I think for some of us, those icky side effects come with the territory. I'm sorry about your tube! But know there are quite a few ladies who have conceived with a similar situation...as the saying goes, it only takes one egg from one side! Are you being monitored with U/S to track which side you're producing follicles on?

Cobra...it has been soooo long!! How are you holding up, hun? Where are you at in ttc? DH and I just finished our first round of IUI and I'm holed up in the tww. I feel a POAS addiction coming on...

Stormy, are you still in your break? I've missed hearing from everyone as well!

Milty, how is the recovery going?

Rulitos, have you gotten an answer with regard to your cycle yet?

:dust: to all,

Ceil


----------



## Milty

I'm feeling so much better now and almost back to normal!!. I've actually TTC this month and I'm also in the 2 WW. 

I havnt had my Lupron shot yet so I thought I would give it a go this month :thumbup:

Mills I have stage 4 endo. I did not know I had it until my 2nd lap this July. I am a symptomatic so I pretty much had no idea.


----------



## RacyRaspberry

I start my Clomid 100mg today Day 2-6
Scan on day 10
Ovitrelle Injection when follicles are ready


----------



## Ceilani

Milty - So good to hear you're feeling better! Good luck with this cycle...I've heard that some woman have a much better go at ttc after surgery for endo. You're in my thoughts!

Welcome, Racy :hugs: Is this your first cycle on Clomid? The ovidrel shot freaked me out a little to begin with, but it's really not bad at all. The needle is tiny, and I barely felt a thing. Just make sure to warm it to room temp (doesn't take long) before giving it!


----------



## RacyRaspberry

Well i only managed to take four days of clomid 100mg, severe headaches and distorted vision, my specialist told me to stop taking it immediatey. I have a scan on fiday to see if it managed to do enough to get my follicles up to the right size. 
Need all the baby dust you can throw at me right now...
:sadface:


----------



## Ceilani

Sending some :dust: your way, Racy. 

Those side effects sound pretty nasty. Have you talked about Femara with your doc? I made the switch and have had zero side effects. Produced some nice sized follicles, as well. 

Good luck with your scan! FX'd you get some good follies; keep us updated. ;)


----------



## RacyRaspberry

Havent really discussed anything with anyone, apart from the Doc telling me to stop immediately. Yes this is my first cycle, I managed 4 days out of 5 on 100mg, and ive had some mild pain in both ovaries, so im hoping that it may have done enough to give me a good follicle count on friday, I only have one tube remaining so if that side has a good amount then hopefully i will get the trigger shot and go for it.
Failing that I have to go back to the Docs and see what my next options are, they want us to go full IVF but I really dont think we can afford that, we have saved the money to give me time off work if we have a baby.
I really dont know what to think at the moment...


----------



## RacyRaspberry

I finally got a smiley face on my ovulation stick after receiving my ovitrelle trigger shot.
I had a 21.5mm follicle on my ovary...
Fingers Crossed :)


----------



## skarcm2010

Hello - I'm new to this site and am wondering if I could join you all. 

I am 36 and my DH is 46. We have a 2yr old son and have been TTC for #2 since June 2012. I have PCOS which royally messes with my cycles. I have diabetes and a thyroid issue, both have been well controlled for a while now. 

I had an ectopic pregnancy during my first marriage. Luckily no damage to my tube. I'm on my second marriage and we have a DS. Last year I had a mc at 8 wks. I am currently on my second cycle of 50mg of Clomid. I have an ultrasound tomorrow to check my follicles. Hoping for good news. Last cycle I did not have the ultrasound but did have the CD21 progesterone test that confirmed ovulation. We just weren't able to catch the elusive egg. 

I hope I didn't ramble to much and thank you all for reading.


----------



## RacyRaspberry

skarcm2010 said:


> Hello - I'm new to this site and am wondering if I could join you all.
> 
> I am 36 and my DH is 46. We have a 2yr old son and have been TTC for #2 since June 2012. I have PCOS which royally messes with my cycles. I have diabetes and a thyroid issue, both have been well controlled for a while now.
> 
> I had an ectopic pregnancy during my first marriage. Luckily no damage to my tube. I'm on my second marriage and we have a DS. Last year I had a mc at 8 wks. I am currently on my second cycle of 50mg of Clomid. I have an ultrasound tomorrow to check my follicles. Hoping for good news. Last cycle I did not have the ultrasound but did have the CD21 progesterone test that confirmed ovulation. We just weren't able to catch the elusive egg.
> 
> I hope I didn't ramble to much and thank you all for reading.

Hello there, Let us know how the ultrasound goes and it there are any good follicles...
:dust:


----------



## skarcm2010

RacyRaspberry said:


> Hello there, Let us know how the ultrasound goes and it there are any good follicles...
> :dust:

Hi - How are you doing? I had my u/s today and have 2 follicles that are about half way there. My doc has ordered another round of 50mg Clomid to be started tonight and then I have another u/s on Tuesday to see if the extra Clomid helped things progress. She said that if it didn't or if I don't get pregnant this cycle then she will be switching me to Femara. So I guess more crazy meds and wait until Tuesday to see what happening.


----------



## skarcm2010

I had my u/s today and my uterine lining is good, but no dominant follicles. There are a few that could still mature and cause ovulation. I was told to not take my last clomid pill as I'm really close to having Ovarian hyperstimulation syndrome (OHSS). I go for my progesterone test either Monday or Tuesday. If I don't get pregnant this cycle then it is on to Femara for me as Clomid is to dangerous for me. I guess now it is just wait and see. So not bad news, but not good news either.


----------



## RacyRaspberry

Well on day 23 now, had a lovely temperature rise on day 14, after the trigger shot, had a temperature dip on day 5+6dpo and its creeping back up now...
I dont feel any different though, but the funny things is, usually the second half of my cycle i have really sore boobs, but this is the first month they havent hurt and i actually ovulated !


----------



## skarcm2010

RacyRaspberry - that sounds promising. Keeping my fingers crossed for you. 

I was feeling super unsure of this cycle and emailed my doctor yesterday. I asked her how big was my largest follicle. She replied 16mm, so I'm not sure why the other doctor seemed like there was little hope. My doctor said that ovulation could be pushed back for me due to the extra clomid. She also pushed my progesterone test back to next Friday. Guess I will just wait and see.

Keep me posted on how you are doing and hey any month that the boobs don't hurt is a good month, lol.


----------



## 43hopetobemom

I started seeing fertility specialist about four months ago after TTC for two years with my new husband. He has three beautiful children from a previous marriage and I have one fur baby. I am older, 43 (so it's probably impossible to get preggo), and have had three miscarriage prior to setting up an appt with a specialist. My specialist decided to try me on the highest Clomid (150 mg because of my age) just to see what happened. On day 12 of my cycle my nurse saw three good follicles, two small in my left and one in my right, so we decided to do the Ovidrel shot and iui the following Monday and Tuesday. 9/10/2013





Married May 2010

Me- three miscarriages and uterine polyps - One fur baby (Tucker)

DH -- healthy as an ox (he has three children from a previous marriage)
Still trying for #1!
9/10/2013 - IUI #1 - Clomid 150/Ovidrel Shot -- BFN:dohh:
10/7 -- Scheduled U/S prior to IUI (projected to take Femara/Ovidrel Shot this time around.[-o&lt;

Anyone had any success with Femara?


----------



## skarcm2010

43hopetobemom said:


> I started seeing fertility specialist about four months ago after TTC for two years with my new husband. He has three beautiful children from a previous marriage and I have one fur baby. I am older, 43 (so it's probably impossible to get preggo), and have had three miscarriage prior to setting up an appt with a specialist. My specialist decided to try me on the highest Clomid (150 mg because of my age) just to see what happened. On day 12 of my cycle my nurse saw three good follicles, two small in my left and one in my right, so we decided to do the Ovidrel shot and iui the following Monday and Tuesday. 9/10/2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Married May 2010
> 
> Me- three miscarriages and uterine polyps - One fur baby (Tucker)
> 
> DH -- healthy as an ox (he has three children from a previous marriage)
> Still trying for #1!
> 9/10/2013 - IUI #1 - Clomid 150/Ovidrel Shot -- BFN:dohh:
> 10/7 -- Scheduled U/S prior to IUI (projected to take Femara/Ovidrel Shot this time around.[-o&lt;
> 
> Anyone had any success with Femara?

Hi - I've been on Clomid and if this cycle doesn't work then I go on Femara next cycle. I'm on CD17, but this isn't quite correct as my doctor put me on 2 rounds of clomid this cycle possibly extending my cycle by about a week. 

I have PCOS and am 36, my DH is 46 and we have one DS that is 2. I've had an ectopic pregnancy (during my first marriage) and last year I had an incomplete miscarriage. 
Let us know how your u/s goes and keep us posted on you.


----------



## skarcm2010

Hi All - I finally got my positive OPK this morning, Hooray!

How is everyone doing?


----------



## RacyRaspberry

I did a PG test this morning (DAY 27) and got a BFN :(
Temp is back up nicely and got nasty metallic taste in mouth I cannot shift for three days now...
Still a BFN though :(


----------



## skarcm2010

RacyRaspberry said:


> I did a PG test this morning (DAY 27) and got a BFN :(
> Temp is back up nicely and got nasty metallic taste in mouth I cannot shift for three days now...
> Still a BFN though :(

Sorry for your BFN. I don't temp but it sounds like you still have a chance if your temp is back up. Is that correct?


----------



## RacyRaspberry

skarcm2010 said:


> RacyRaspberry said:
> 
> 
> I did a PG test this morning (DAY 27) and got a BFN :(
> Temp is back up nicely and got nasty metallic taste in mouth I cannot shift for three days now...
> Still a BFN though :(
> 
> Sorry for your BFN. I don't temp but it sounds like you still have a chance if your temp is back up. Is that correct?Click to expand...

Well yes should be dipping soon for AF. I called the doc to tell him the result of the test, he said he was so sorry and to call the clinic to arrange my next cycle of meds, which incidentaly is going to be injections (bricking it)...


----------



## Venus13

Hi Ladies, 

Joining the Clomid 2013 buddies! Finished yesterday my last Clomid, going tomorrow for first ultrasound to check on follies. My first round on. Clomid, not sure what to expect, so hopeful!

Good luck to everyone, love reading the success stories!


----------



## Venus13

skarcm2010 said:


> I had my u/s today and my uterine lining is good, but no dominant follicles. There are a few that could still mature and cause ovulation. I was told to not take my last clomid pill as I'm really close to having Ovarian hyperstimulation syndrome (OHSS). I go for my progesterone test either Monday or Tuesday. If I don't get pregnant this cycle then it is on to Femara for me as Clomid is to dangerous for me. I guess now it is just wait and see. So not bad news, but not good news either.

Keep us posted! 
I'm going for first u/s tomorrow to check follies, my first round on Clomid.


----------



## Venus13

RacyRaspberry said:


> Well yes should be dipping soon for AF. I called the doc to tell him the result of the test, he said he was so sorry and to call the clinic to arrange my next cycle of meds, which incidentaly is going to be injections (bricking it)...

Keep us posted it still sound promising, only over when AF arrives!


----------



## skarcm2010

Venus13 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Joining the Clomid 2013 buddies! Finished yesterday my last Clomid, going tomorrow for first ultrasound to check on follies. My first round on. Clomid, not sure what to expect, so hopeful!
> 
> Good luck to everyone, love reading the success stories!

Hi Venus :hi: - Good luck on the u/s tomorrow. My doctor emailed me back and I go for my progesterone test next Monday, October 7th. This is my second cycle on Clomid. 

Keep us posted on how you are doing.


----------



## skarcm2010

Venus13 said:


> skarcm2010 said:
> 
> 
> I had my u/s today and my uterine lining is good, but no dominant follicles. There are a few that could still mature and cause ovulation. I was told to not take my last clomid pill as I'm really close to having Ovarian hyperstimulation syndrome (OHSS). I go for my progesterone test either Monday or Tuesday. If I don't get pregnant this cycle then it is on to Femara for me as Clomid is to dangerous for me. I guess now it is just wait and see. So not bad news, but not good news either.
> 
> Keep us posted!
> I'm going for first u/s tomorrow to check follies, my first round on Clomid.Click to expand...

Hey Venus - how did your u/s for follicle check go?


----------



## Nightnurse

*Sorry folks for not updating but I've moved on to Femara now and started a group there 
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/a...ra-family-2014-1-bfp-so-far.html#post31354473

Congrats to all those who got therir BFP and hope everyone gets there's soon*


----------



## Nightnurse

Will change the heading to incluse 2014 for those who want to continue the journey


----------



## terrysweethin

I am on my second month of clomid...first was 50 now 100 on days 2-6. I just finished off on the 14th. I am looking at OPKs and am not sure which ones to buy, and when to test. Any suggestions greatly appreciated! Ovulation pain was definately evident in feb. I also notice headaches and tummy issues. But all for good cause :)


----------



## Borboleta

terrysweethin said:


> I am on my second month of clomid...first was 50 now 100 on days 2-6. I just finished off on the 14th. I am looking at OPKs and am not sure which ones to buy, and when to test. Any suggestions greatly appreciated! Ovulation pain was definately evident in feb. I also notice headaches and tummy issues. But all for good cause :)

I was on Clomid for 6 cycles until I got my bfp. First 50 like you, it didn't work for me, than 100 which it work but no bfp for the next 5 months. I tried OPKs but I couldn't see the line and got frustrated with it so I just decided to get my tempeture every month and see when I was normally ovulating ( plus the progesterone blood test that confirmed or not the ovulation for that month). My magic potion for the month I got pregnant was Clomid and preseed ( sperm friendly lubricant, since Clomid totally dried me out lol). I am now trying to ttc for number two and just used preseed this month in the hopes I don't have to take Clomid again :nope:! I should get my progesterone test this Monday. Clomid is tough!!! I had headaches like you, gained about 8 pounds, was a crazy person specially the first month :haha:, and the hot flashes :wacko:. I hope it works for you:).


----------



## futurebbmoma

I've been meaning to buy fertility friendly lube for ages but haven't found preseed locally. I'm about to start clomid on monday (03/24) and now I wish I had ordered some off the internet! 

I'll be cd3-cd7 50mg with hcg trigger


----------



## Borboleta

futurebbmoma said:


> I've been meaning to buy fertility friendly lube for ages but haven't found preseed locally. I'm about to start clomid on monday (03/24) and now I wish I had ordered some off the internet!
> 
> I'll be cd3-cd7 50mg with hcg trigger

I found it at the drugstore by my house. Where all the fertility monitoring and stuff like that is:). It is worth it. I have heard lots of ladies that dry out with Clomid. But I only used till about number 2 on the tube instead of filling up. 
I was on cd5 - cd9 100mg. 
Order for next cycle:). You might not even need it and get on bfp on this one:).


----------



## Nightnurse

Where are the ladies on this cycle?


----------



## Nightnurse

*Just an update: I'm now on round 4 of 50mg of clomid,BD'ing every 2 days or so, so FXed that this is it*


----------

